# Panorámicas de Lima



## skyperu34

Impresionantes vistas, sobretodo esa de San Isidro desde el avión.


----------



## JGonzales

Contribuyo con algunas panorámicas desde la zona de Corpac en San Isidro.
Fotos tomadas el día viernes 7 de mayo 2010, el clima no ayudó mucho.

En primer plano, parque en Av. del Parque Norte con Carriquiri, de fondo el distrito de San Borja 










Espalda de la clínica Ricardo Palma y estadio del Colegio San Agustín










Vistas por el Trebol de Paseo de la República con Javier Prado



















Edificio Westin










Edificios Nuevo Mundo, Rimac y Westin










Vista entre la zona de Paseo de la República y Andrés Reyes










Centro Financiero de San Isidro, alrededores de República de Panamá y Corpac



















Un poco mas tarde










Espero les agrade.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Más que agradar, ¡me encantaron tus tomas! Un par de horitas más y nos hubiéramos ganado con la vista nocturna del centro financiero .


----------



## cesium

Me gustó mucho la foto con la cancha de futbol del antiguo Club Lawn Tennis.

saludos


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias, JGonzáles. Tus fotos están espectaculares. kay: Si te animas a poner más, no nos molestaríamos ni un poquito.


----------



## A380_luis

Muy buenas fotos JGonzales. Me gustó la de Interbank.


----------



## A380_luis

migöl said:


> Linda Foto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4598647850/sizes/l/



Muy buena toma.


----------



## sebvill

*LIMA PANORÁMICA*
No hay que dejar que muera este thread
Flickr



















que parte de Lima es esto? El Agustino? El Rímac? SJL?









Campo de Marte?









Desde El Cerro Centinela









El Morro









El Cementerio Presbítero Maestro en medio de las invasiones de El Agustino


----------



## dlHC84

La tercera es el Rímac, la Alameda de los Descalzos. La cuarta, efectivamente es Campo de Marte se puede ver ligeramente el monumento a los Héroes del 41.


----------



## skyperu34

Impresionantes panorámicas !!!


----------



## Limeñito

sebvill said:


> que parte de Lima es esto? El Agustino? El Rímac? SJL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Cementerio Presbítero Maestro en medio de las invasiones de El Agustino


La primera imagen no es El Agustino, sino el Rímac, ya que, según sabemos, no hay iglesitas coloniales aquí, como aparecen en la foto; tan sólo un trozo maltrecho y muy venido a menos de la muralla de Lima, y un convento convertido en cuartel.

En la segunda, te digo que el cementerio no está en donde lo ubicas, "en medio de", ya que, de ser así, sería parte de El Agustino, y la realidad y la lógica nos dicen es que está en el distrito de Lima; además, ésas no son invasiones; hay urbanizaciones, como La Corporación y otras más, y asentamientos humanos cuyos habitantes tienen títulos de propiedad. Yo vivo allí, y no vivo precisamente en una invasión; bueno, desde otro ángulo del cristal sí, ya que Lima desde 1535 es fruto de una invasión.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Auch, recuérdenme señalar con bengalas las zonas a bombardear en caso de guerra :nuts:.


----------



## cesium

^^

Me robaste la idea, serían demasidas bengalas.

saludos


----------



## kikethegreat

las mejores imagenes de la via expresa que e visto gracias por porstearlas y a la gente de protransporte


----------



## ShaelKoNef

yo quise algun tiempo hacer una img como esta, pero con Lima de fondo
(photoshopeando la imagen y pegando el bicho ese)

Alguien tendra una foto asi tomada desde el Cerro San Cristobal











Seria un bonito fondo de pantalla


----------



## sebvill

Gracias por la aclaración limeñito, pero no te molestes. Si bien tienen títulos, comenzaron como invasiones y ante los ojos de muchos limeños mazamorreros siempre serán invasiones hasta que se vean bonitos... árboles, casas terminadas con materiales nobles, tarrajeadas y pintadas.



Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Auch, recuérdenme señalar con bengalas las zonas a bombardear en caso de guerra :nuts:.


Limeñito te quieren bombardear!!

(que ignorancia en esos comentarios).


----------



## Limeñito

sebvill said:


> Gracias por la aclaración limeñito, pero no te molestes. Si bien tienen títulos, comenzaron como invasiones y ante los ojos de muchos limeños mazamorreros siempre serán invasiones hasta que se vean bonitos... árboles, casas terminadas con materiales nobles, tarrajeadas y pintadas.
> 
> 
> 
> Limeñito te quieren bombardear!!
> 
> (que ignorancia en esos comentarios).


Ese es otro detalle: el famoso "limeño mazamorrero". Lástima para algunos de ellos que a veces se les escape algunos "pecados de familia" como lo leído en El Dominical. Como este no es lugar para hacer ese tipo de disertaciones me limito a decir que nunca llegaré a comprender esa necesidad de marcar diferencias, de decir "yo soy más limeño que tú" y esas cosas. Tampoco llegaré a comprender eso de "neolimeños", pero ahí lo dejo. Eso de que a sus ojos siempre serán invasiones no tiene un tufillo, sino un tufazo clasista, de aferrarse a algo que nunca fue (sólo basta recordar la apocalíptica visión de Flora Tristán de la vista de Lima desde lo alto de una torre). En fin, no se trata de molestarse o no, estimado Sebvill, sólo te sugiero tener un poco más de cuidado al momento de escribir; involuntariamente has demostrado ignorancia al tildar despectivamente de "invasión" a algo que no es, o sea, la misma visión de los así llamados "limeños mazamorreros" (parece que los descendientes de extranjeros afincados en Lima pasan a ser directamente parte de esa gran familia, en cambio los de provincianos afincados en la misma ciudad parecen tener que pasar por un purgatorio llamado "neolimeñismo", en fin). Y sí, lo último, acerca de la alarma que me das, es nuevamente una muestra de ignorancia y ánimo de vivir por vivir. A diferencia de lo materialñ, que consigues dinero y ya, hay cosas que no pueden combatirse tan fácilmente.

En cuanto a lo de belleza, tanques de agua, cables a discreción, paredes sin tarrajear, columnas expuestas con toda impunidad, para no hablar de perros defecando en parques, casas que quieren ser nórdicas a la fuerza, y un largo etcétera, los encuentro en toda la ciudad, como que diariamente me movilizo por varios distritos para dar fe de ello, así que de desear sería ver primero lo propio antes de andar señalando con el dedo lo de más allá, más aún si se supone que hay algo más de educación, valores y dinero para hacer algo al respecto.

Saludos.


¿Qué ciudad es la mostrada en la última imagen? Amé a ese monstruito.


----------



## sebvill

Mi punto era que a pesar de que hoy tengan títulos, eso comenzó y se desarrolló como una invasión. Simplemente verlo se nota que fueron construcciones informales y precarias en un lugar que no estaba destinado para viviendas.

Sobre lo de mazamorrero, neolimeño y otras huachafadas.... pues es un tema sociocultural bastantes complejo y que demuestra muchos traumas y complejos. Al yo poner limeño mazamorrero usé mal el término pues en realidad me refería a la gente de clase alta o media, ya sea blanco, cholo, negro, árabe, de primera, segunda, décima generación, de la sierra, costa, selva, extranjero, etc.

En fin, sigamos con el tema del thread, pues como tu me pusiste una vez... hay algunos temas en los que no vamos ha llegar a nada.


----------



## DJDictator

Lima es tan Mumbai...


----------



## kaMetZa

Sería bueno tener también panorámicas desde el Morro Solar. Otra cosa que también me llama la atención es saber cómo se ve Lima desde San Lorenzo.

Buenas las últimas posteadas.


----------



## Oscar10

*Sorry si hay alguna repetida.*


----------



## DefKoRnes

La primera foto esta bravaza.


----------



## Renzo__7

**** Lima ***
4 fotos combinadas en una... aunque no es 100 % completa >>> continua para alla >>>>>>>>>*


----------



## El Bajopontino

Las fotos nocturnas están muy buenas, la catedral como siempre luciéndose.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Me sorprende esta imagen de la alameda, casi no tiene árboles, si comparamos con las numerosas fotos antiguas de la alameda, el cambio es apenante.


----------



## Limeñito

Oscar10 said:


>


Esta foto es ya un clásico.

Qué bella.


----------



## cesium

^^

la foto debe ser un poco antigua ya que no logro distinguir la mole del Westin.

saludos


----------



## Limeñito

Sí, ya tiene varios años; si no me equivoco, la he visto desde antes de hacerme forista.


----------



## Oscar10

^^

*Asi es, la foto fue tomada en el 2007.
Una actualizada, seria genial..*


----------



## sebvill

Unas que puso el forista Guns, en el foro internacional.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

:cheers: cheveres las ultimas fotos


----------



## Oscar10

*Las 2 últimas, estan espectaculares. ^^*


----------



## ropavejero

En esta foto me parece ver al Centro Civico el cual esta hasta la derecha, mas alto que el Westin....


----------



## eduardo90

DJDictator said:


> Lima es tan Mumbai...


No, Lima es tan grande que por partes parece Mumbai y por partes parece...Lima. 
Aun me sorprende como ir de una zona a otra parece que cambiaras por completo de ciudad.


----------



## sebvill

Pero Mumbai no solo es zonas feas. Acuérdate que es la ciudad más dinámica y con más acumulacion de riqueza de una de las economías con mayor crecimiento a nivel mundial. (Calcutta sí es otra cosa... Lima en los 80 parecía Calcutta jaja).

En cuanto a las zonas pobres de Lima yo creo que se parecen más a las zonas pobres de El Cairo o Rabat que a las de Mumbai, por la geografía desértica.


----------



## A380_luis

ropavejero said:


> En esta foto me parece ver al Centro Civico el cual esta hasta la derecha, mas alto que el Westin....


Exacto es el centro cívico, pero la verdad, desde esa distancia, uno no podría tomar como referencia, para comparar alturas, las vistas de ambos edifcios. En todo caso hay que ceñirnos a los datos oficiales.


----------



## nimíoo

Flickr


----------



## dlHC84

eduardo90 said:


> No, Lima es tan grande que por partes parece Mumbai y por partes parece...Lima.


Yo pienso igual que Sebvill, Lima tiene ángulos que perfectamente podría pasar como El Cairo por la geografia desértica, pero también tiene zonas que me recuerdan a Lisboa. Pero las comparaciones son odiosas, Lima es Lima.


----------



## Lightton

_Wow que bien se ve Lima en todas esas fotos, increible como esta cambiando, me pone feliz._


----------



## jos18g

sebvill said:


> *LIMA PANORÁMICA*
> No hay que dejar que muera este thread
> Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> que parte de Lima es esto? El Agustino? El Rímac? SJL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campo de Marte?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desde El Cerro Centinela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Morro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Cementerio Presbítero Maestro en medio de las invasiones de El Agustino


es lamentable las invasiones como dije esa gente solo viene a destruir la ciudad, ojala esto cambie, por la imagen puedo decir que es una buena tomas


----------



## roberto_vp

Nada que ver esos helicópteros y camionetas como "monumentos" frente al Real Felipe.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

DAnTeVg said:


> Foto tomada desde Miraflores hacia el Callao.


:drool:


----------



## El Bajopontino

WOW con la última foto.


----------



## Oscar10

*Comparto unas panorámicas que me gustaron, by Flickr.​*


----------



## Digary

Oscar10 said:


> *Comparto unas panorámicas que me gustaron, by Flickr.​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Una de dos: O nuestros edificios son muy chatos o muy gordos.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Creo que están hechos para representar al peruano promedio :lol:.

J/K


----------



## DZG

Que buenas fotos, quede fascinado con su ciudad.. esta bravazo como dicen ustedes, me encanta!


----------



## Limeñito

Excelentes, sobre todo la vista desde Miraflores hacia el Callao.


----------



## Digary

Si que necesitamos edificios altos. En cuanto a la foto...esa última está paja.



Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Creo que están hechos para representar al peruano promedio :lol:.
> 
> J/K


Plop.


----------



## cesium

Me gustó mucho la foto donde se ve La Punta tiene un halo algo extraúo.

saludos


----------



## Oscar10

*Me quedo con la primera foto, está preciosa.*

:cheers:


----------



## cesium

roberto_vp said:


> Nada que ver esos helicópteros y camionetas como "monumentos" frente al Real Felipe.


Incluso hay patrulleros y rochabuses.

saludos


----------



## Oscar10

*ASÍ SE VE SAN ISIDRO DESDE EL PLATINUM PLAZA, EL PRIMER EDIFICIO ECOLÓGICO DEL PERÚ*























































*Mas fotos en:* http://www.terra.com.pe/noticias/ga...za-el-primer-edificio-ecologico-del-peru.html


----------



## cesium

Que iglesia es esa que está en el Parque de las Americas?

saludos


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Lindas las fotos pero me quedo con la el centro de Lima.


----------



## lookinflowers

tendre q revisar el tema pag a pag mañana ya q hoy e tarde para ver si han posteado alguna de las fotos q he tomado a lo largo del tiempo q he estado con uds, si no para ponerlas... buen hilo, y buenas tomas


----------



## A380_luis

Dos panorámicas desde Casuarinas

La primera un poco borrosa, pero se puede ver el Mariott


----------



## Martinni

Oscar10 said:


> *ASÍ SE VE SAN ISIDRO DESDE EL PLATINUM PLAZA, EL PRIMER EDIFICIO ECOLÓGICO DEL PERÚ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> Buena panoramica. A lo largo de estos ultimos años he visto como el entorno del Parque Las Americas ha ido cambiando, ya que lo recorro a diario.
> 
> Cesium la Iglesia que esta en este parque , se llama de la Virgen de la Salud, que tambien es un pequeño convento.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## skyperu34

Muy bonitas tomas panorámicas de los distritos limeños, me gustan, en especial de los edificios de San Isidro desde el Platinum.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Las fotos del post 131. estám buenísimas.


----------



## kaMetZa

Qué bueeenas. Estabas en el último piso? 

Gracias por las panorámicas!!!


----------



## Oscar10

*Perfectas!!*


----------



## Karlin

Buenas fotos de Lima!


----------



## fayo

excelentes fotos.


----------



## Victor23peru

LO MAXIMO MI CITY 
^^


----------



## A380_luis

kaMetZa said:


> Qué bueeenas. Estabas en el último piso?
> 
> Gracias por las panorámicas!!!


Estaba en el helipuerto.


Gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## Victor23peru

A380_luis said:


> Estaba en el helipuerto.
> 
> 
> Gracias por los comentarios.


GRACIAS A TI POR LAS PICS ^^ LO MAXIMO


----------



## Karlin

fayo, buena la foto!


----------



## Oscar10

*^^ La foto no es de Fayo, es de A380_Luis, y si, buena foto. :cheers:*


----------



## nimíoo

Casas sin tarrajear


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

nimíoo said:


> Casas sin tarrajear


Lo peor de todo es que estan cerca al CF :bash::bash:


----------



## Oscar10

JmC3dmodelator said:


> Lo peor de todo es que estan cerca al CF :bash::bash:


*Cerca y no cerca al CF deberian estar tarrajeadas y pintadas hno:*


----------



## *asterix*

sufro de vertigo :nuts::nuts:


nimíoo said:


> Casas sin tarrajear


----------



## A380_luis

^^

esa la tome detrás de una ventana, aunque desde el helipuerto tampoco sentí vertigo, siempre me ha gustado la altura


----------



## mkografo

^^ **** creo q desde esa altura solo atinaría a tirarme


----------



## dlHC84

Eso es La Victoria, el parque se ve bonito, bueno, bonito desde la altura. jajaja


----------



## Wild_Swan

Tres fotos del sur de Lima.

San Juan de Miraflores


Surco y Chorrillos



Surco y Miraflores


----------



## lima~limon

dlHC84 said:


> Eso es La Victoria, el parque se ve bonito, bueno, bonito desde la altura. jajaja


Esa zona de la victoria es relativamente bonita y segura.


----------



## Sound.

nimíoo said:


> Casas sin tarrajear


Se llega a ver el skyline de Gamarra :lol:


----------



## Oscar10

Wild_Swan said:


> Tres fotos del sur de Lima.


*Con un dia despejado, se puede ver la mitad de Lima, desde el arco de la amistad. :banana:*


----------



## migöl

no se burlen del skyline de gamarra, que si sus edificios no fueran huachafos diria que es mas bonito que el del centro financiero, (osea que la forma que tiene el skyline, siempre continuo)


----------



## Oscar10

*^^ Tiene un buen lejos. :tongue3:*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

jaja, que diferente seria la realidad (paisajista) de nuestras ciudades con todo tarrajeado


----------



## Inkandrew9

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> jaja, que diferente seria la realidad (paisajista) de nuestras ciudades con todo tarrajeado


Bufff ... 

Vale la pena soñar ... ♪♪♪

:lol:


----------



## Romeo2201

yo sueño con que grandes corporaciones vayan comprando todas esas casas viejas, las tumben y hagan hermosos edificios.


----------



## nimíoo

No se metan con los grandes exponentes de nuestra arquitectura brutalista.


----------



## lookinflowers

buenisimas las desde el interbank!! muchas gracias!

creo que estas encajan perfecto aqui!


----------



## lima~limon

Las panorámicas se ven geniales! El skyline de Gamarra me ha sorprendido. Deberiamos hacer un thread con todos los skylines limenos.


----------



## Oscar10

lookinflowers said:


> buenisimas las desde el interbank!! muchas gracias!
> 
> creo que estas encajan perfecto aqui!


*La 1era y la 2da me gustan, estan bravazas. *


----------



## migöl

lima~limon said:


> Las panorámicas se ven geniales! El skyline de Gamarra me ha sorprendido. Deberiamos hacer un thread con todos los skylines limenos.


Buena idea, faltaria el skyline de jesus maria, polo, san miguel... habrian mas?


----------



## Victor23peru

LO MAXIMO LAS PICS BRAVAZAS LIMONTA SIEMPRE LO MERJOCITO ^^


----------



## lookinflowers

migöl said:


> Buena idea, faltaria el skyline de jesus maria, polo, san miguel... habrian mas?


el de gamarra parece una cidad del medio oriente... irak o algo asi :S jajaja 

pero de cerca es pura medianera sin tarrajear enormes de 20 pisos :S


----------



## lookinflowers

*un par mas desde malecon de miraflores*


----------



## lookinflowers

dejo estas 3 mas que tome un dia muy singular que colores medios moradisos se formaron esa tarde, las tomé desde el malecon de miraflores, son el callao, y el malecon de san miguel


----------



## lookinflowers




----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Muy buenas! me gusta esa en la que se ven las gruas del puerto :cheers:


----------



## Victor23peru

BRAVAZAS LAS PICS NO HAY NADA KE HACER LIMONTA CON SU HERMOSO CIELO GRIS ES LO MAXIMO LE DA UN ENKANTO UNICO A MI CITY LA MEJOR DEL PERU YEAH!!!!!^^


----------



## cesium

JmC3dmodelator said:


> Muy buenas! me gusta esa en la que se ven las gruas del puerto :cheers:


Esas gruas deben ser nuevas no las recuerdo.

saludos


----------



## cesium

El skyline del Golf en San Isidro es de lo mejor en Lima yo diría que es de talla internacional.

saludos


----------



## Limeñito

Sin desmerecerlo, el skyline del Golf no despertó mucha emoción en mí; será que soy lo que se llama un "caballero exigente"; me atrae incluso menos que lo que aquí se conoce por "skyline financiero". En fin, apelo a dos frases cliché: "Gustos son gustos" y "Hay gustos que merecen palos".

A ver si en alguna década a alguien se le ocurre adecentar los edificios de Gamarra, pero que lo hagan bien y que no vayan a quedar como Chocaventos en miniatura, con vidrios aquí y pintura estridente allá, pues lucirían incluso peor que el edificio nombrado.

Qué hermosas las imágenes de los acantilados y los parapentistas. Es una delicia contemplar un paisaje así.

La foto del mar calmo y la isla San Lorenzo: sublime, logra llamar la atención y emocionar.


----------



## Oscar10

*Una panorámica mas.*


----------



## cesium

Interesante panorámica, al principio no me ubicaba, se trata de una foto tomada desde lo alto del Colegio Inmaculada en Surco, abajo se aprecia la Panamericana Sur haciendo esquina con la Av. Benavides a la altura de la U. Ricardo Palma.

saludos


----------



## Oscar10

*^^ Si, y al fondo a la derecha se puede notar el CF. *


----------



## Jorge Rojas

Una panorámica espectacular desde un buen punto en Surco creo, dentro de poco, conforme va cambiando la ciudad tendremos muchos otros mejores ángulos.


----------



## migöl

excelente, que diferente las casas es surco(y otros buenos distritos), son más agradables de apreciar desde el aire!


----------



## Miraflorino

*Impactante panorámica !!!*

Una foto inusual y muy impactante....:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## juanchristian

Lima sí que es enorme.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Excelente paroramica !


----------



## AqPCityX

Lima tiene zonas muy lindas,de las mejores que he visto en latam, siempre lo he dicho las mejores zonas de Lima son de 10


----------



## Oscar10

*2 panorámicas que encontre en la red.*


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Bonitas...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

me encanto la panoramica mostrada por Oscar


----------



## Victor23peru

:cheers: LO MAXIMO ^^ Como LIMA no hay otra


----------



## Oscar10

*Panorámicas, tres. *

























*

Me gusta la ultima, la Isla San Lorenzo al fondo.*

_Créditos a sus autores._


----------



## lookinflowers

Limeñito said:


> Qué hermosas las imágenes de los acantilados y los parapentistas. Es una delicia contemplar un paisaje así.
> 
> La foto del mar calmo y la isla San Lorenzo: sublime, logra llamar la atención y emocionar.


gracias! me esmeré para tomar tales fotografias..
saludos!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

muy buenas oscar


----------



## Stacy Conner

Cada día Lima me gusta más, recuerdo que en una de mis innumerales viajes a la capital a inicios de los 90s , el bus que me trajo no pudo entrar a su terminal , creo que era en la victoria, por culpa de toneladas de basura que no lo dejaron avanzar


----------



## A380_luis

algunas panorámicas de hoy











Jockey y una de las grúas de los nuevos Tottus y Sodimac




























Hipódromo










Camacho, límite entre Surco y La Molina. En sa calle, más allá, vive Toledo










Más de Camacho










Edificios frente al Golf y algo de la universidad


----------



## Antarqui

Si esos cerros pelados fueran convertidos en bosques....definitivamente Lima sería otra, menos contaminación, mejor clima y sería más amable a la vista, saludossss :wave:


----------



## Oscar10

*Muy buenas las panorámicas, se tiene muy buena vista desde ahí.*


----------



## A380_luis

vaya ya me iba a arrepentir de haber traído las fotos jaja, gracias por los comentarios. Fácil el lunes me animo a traerles desde el edificio de post grado.


----------



## julioacuesta

Antarqui said:


> Si esos cerros pelados fueran convertidos en bosques....definitivamente Lima sería otra, menos contaminación, mejor clima y sería más amable a la vista, saludossss :wave:


Ese es un tema en Debate Urbano, pero lamentablemente vivimos en una zona desértica y si queremos que sean verdes, pues se debería bombear agua, abundante agua, poner pozas en las alturas para regar toda la vegetación... carísimo, si la lluvia fuera provocada... sería mejor. XD


----------



## Oscar10

*^^ Geomantas. :colgate:*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

muy buenas fotos, me gustan particularmente las 3 ultimas


----------



## papiriqui

para mi la mejor panoramica de Lima es cuando subes el cerro de la molina por la raul ferrero, entre surco y la molina.
ahi aprecias una lima ,realmente verde, miraflores ,el centro financiero , parte del centro, el morro y hasta la isla san lorenzo....con el hipodromo de monterrico en primer plano...deberian hacer un mirador ahi.
desde q ampliaron esta via, ya no te puedes estacionar en lo alto,, solo hay q estar girando el pescuezo, cada vez q pasas una curva.

logicamente los cerros de lima se verian mejor verdes, pero aun asi pelados no se ven mal, cuando no tienen invasiones sencillamente.


----------



## Oscar10

^^ *IDEM

Una mas.*


----------



## A380_luis

aquí está





































Omega










Óvalo Monitor, ya retiraron las pancartas 














































Golf Infinium










otros edificios




























Cronos



















este edificio no me acuerdo cómo se llama










eso es todo :cheers:​


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

uf estan buenisimas, gracias por el aporte


----------



## A380_luis

gracias, pueden ver las fotos?


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

se podia ver hasta hace un par de horas...


----------



## Oscar10

*No logro ver tus fotos, en varios thread está sucediendo lo mismo. hno:*


----------



## A380_luis

Qué pena, parece que es un problema del servidor. Cuando se solucione las vuelvo a poner


----------



## Robert.Ch

papiriqui said:


> para mi la mejor panoramica de Lima es cuando subes el cerro de la molina por la raul ferrero, entre surco y la molina.
> ahi aprecias una lima ,realmente verde, miraflores ,el centro financiero , parte del centro, el morro y hasta la isla san lorenzo....con el hipodromo de monterrico en primer plano...deberian hacer un mirador ahi.
> desde q ampliaron esta via, ya no te puedes estacionar en lo alto,, solo hay q estar girando el pescuezo, cada vez q pasas una curva.
> 
> logicamente los cerros de lima se verian mejor verdes, pero aun asi pelados no se ven mal, cuando no tienen invasiones sencillamente.


Opino igualll...un mirador alli seria excelente! la mejor cara de Lima desde lo alto..


----------



## Oscar10

*Sacada del thread de Guns. :bow:*


----------



## A380_luis

volvieron las fotos.


----------



## Oscar10

*En la primera foto se logra ver el "lomo" de la isla San Lorenzo, me parece. Muy buenas las fotos, en especial las vistas a Camacho.*


----------



## Antarqui

Ahora sí se pueden ver las fotos, están muy buenas las vistas de Surco y La Molina, me gusta mucho su contacto con la naturaleza, sobre todo la cantidad de areas verdes que tiene. La ciudad se ve enorme, ubicada entre la cordillera y el mar......saludosss :wave:


----------



## Victor23peru

COMO MI CITY NO HAI OTRA LO MAXIMO ^^


----------



## RyDeN

BUenos aportes....!!!!


----------



## AL_ng

miraflores










San Isidro


----------



## migöl

Oscar10 said:


> *Sacada del thread de Guns. :bow:*


wow...... esto parece Hollywood, Beverly Hills o un sitio demasiado rico, que pena que las casuarinas no sean más grandes 

ese cerro frente al cronos (casi al frente) deberian de arborizarlo por completo, o volarselo jaja


----------



## sebvill

A380 luis las fotos de Imageshack no se pueden ver, solo se ven los sapos amarillos.

Una mas del thread de Guns


----------



## A380_luis

volvieron de nuevo.


----------



## Antarqui

Esta última foto está muy buena, una panorámica de Lima al atardecer con vista al mar, los edificios de Lima se ven tan pequeñitos, también se aprecia la isla del Frontón y parte de San Lorenzo....qué hermosa puesta de Sol, saludossss :wave:


----------



## sebvill

A380_luis said:


> volvieron de nuevo.


Ya las veo... muy buenas!


----------



## ilpulcinoballerino

QUE BUENAS FOTOS MI RESPETO .......


----------



## Jorge Rojas

Oscar10 said:


> *Sacada del thread de Guns. :bow:*


Wow qué tal panorámica, no parece Lima jaja, me gustaría que los cerros tengan vegetación.


----------



## al_7heaven

^^ ...welcome to the city of Los Anyeles :lol:


----------



## Tantan_21

Genial Lima...


Slds.


----------



## Oscar10

*Para despertar el thread, una buena foto.*


tráfico por flasheadito, en Flickr​


----------



## ALTIPLANO

buen foto 

LIMA NOCTURNA


----------



## Claudia4681

Lima me sorprende cada vez mas


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Alguien sabe de donde puedo sacar panoramicas de Lima o del Perù en HD?


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Preciosa foto, Oscar.


----------



## alibiza_1014

Que bonita foto nocturna de Lima, Oscar. Una linda panoramica donde se conjuga la Lima comercial, financiera y moderna. Esa vista de aqui a diez años va estar simplemente de infarto. Gracias por postear esa linda foto que sirve de fondo de pantalla para muchos cibernautas limeños que queremos nuestra hermosa metropoli.


----------



## Oscar10

*Que bueno que les haya gustado, solo aclarar que la foto no es mía, solo la compartí. *


----------



## Jorge Rojas

Oscar10 said:


> *Para despertar el thread, una buena foto.*
> 
> 
> tráfico por flasheadito, en Flickr​


La Panorámica está bien bacán, pero un poco más de edificios y más iluminación en ellos lo haría aún más interesante.


----------



## DAnTeVg

Costa Verde - Miraflores.


----------



## elsous6




----------



## dlHC84

Esta foto me la mandó por MSN Juan1912 hace un par de días


----------



## kaMetZa

andre91 said:


> Si es el edificio Mac Gregor, incluso están construyendo otro edificio pequeño al costado.


En serio? Al fin la PUCP está creciendo hacia arriba entonces o será que ya se dieron cuenta que se tiraron todos los jardines y rosales en lugar de crecer verticalmente.


----------



## andre91

Puede ser, aunque me parece que están cuidando con mas énfasis las áreas verdes.


----------



## kaMetZa

andre91 said:


> Puede ser, aunque me parece que están cuidando con mas énfasis las áreas verdes.


Jardines a nada.. ya casi no quedan árboles en la parte de atrás de la universidad.. se volaron todo, así como décadas atrás se bajaron huacas.. en fin!


----------



## pavlicic75

EBNKIKE said:


> Realmente hermoso, con los nuevos proyectos que se van a dar se vera aun mejor .:banana:


Me encanta esta foto, con las luces por la noche. Se ve muy clara!!!:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::yes:


----------



## pavlicic75

¿¿¿Porque no salió???? bueno me refería a la que sale el Tottus de San Isidro, el que está enfrente de Metro


----------



## Kykyou

Oscar10 said:


> *Para despertar el thread, una buena foto.*
> 
> 
> tráfico por flasheadito, en Flickr​





dlHC84 said:


> Esta foto me la mandó por MSN Juan1912 hace un par de días


De noche Lima se luce en las panoramicas.


----------



## Oscar10

*Ahora una de dia. *:cheers:​








*Se puede ver en la parte baja de la foto el colegio Markham y al medio de la foto, el Ovalo Higuereta.*​


----------



## kaMetZa

mie qué rica foto, qué paja ese avión también jaja


----------



## Romeo2201

ese avion esta con cohetes? 

Muy buen la foto


----------



## A380_luis

Esa foto es de principios del 2007. Pero muy buena.


----------



## Alexei27

Bonita fotografia de la ciudad. Es extraño, ese avion no es nuestro, parece un f-16. Nosotros tenemos Migs y Mirage. :S.


----------



## Oscar10

^^ *Si, ese avión es de los EUA, fue una exhibición en conjunto con la FAP en el año 2007. *


----------



## chamo

Ese avion parece de la FACH, en la cola parece que tiene su escudo.


----------



## kaMetZa

chamo said:


> Ese avion parece de la FACH, en la cola parece que tiene su escudo.


Sí, es el escudo que llevan los aviones de la FACH.


----------



## chamo

No sabia que la FAP y la FACH hacian ejercicios juntos? especialmente en Lima?


----------



## Oscar10

chamo said:


> Ese avion parece de la FACH, en la cola parece que tiene su escudo.


*Ese escudo es de "Air Combat Command" de los EUA, po. :tongue2:*


----------



## kaMetZa

Oscar10 said:


> *Ese escudo es de "Air Combat Command" de los EUA, po. :tongue2:*


Ah manya! Se parece al escudo que usan algunos aviones de la FACH.


----------



## chamo

Bueno bonita foto.


----------



## Victor23peru

BRAVAZA LA PIC ^^ LIMA HERMOSA ^^


----------



## cmonzonc

Esa de Lima al atardecer esta realmente HERMOSA!!!!!


----------



## Claudia4681

Lima tiene su encanto.....


----------



## Victor23peru

cmonzonc said:


> Esa de Lima al atardecer esta realmente HERMOSA!!!!!


claro ^^


----------



## Oscar10

*Paseo de los Héroes Navales*.


Paseo de los Héroes Navales por Martha_Peru, en Flickr​


----------



## uomo_111

*La ultima esta exelente!*


----------



## Oscar10

*Desde el Cerro San Cristobal*

*Esta panorámica me pareció alucinante, la gran Lima de noche y sus destellos de luces, toda una ciudad activa.* :cheers:









_MikeJoints_

​


----------



## A380_luis

Algunas panorámicas tomadas hoy


----------



## Oscar10

*Muy buena la vista. *kay:


----------



## Live Air

Si tuvieran mas imaginacion podrian colocar monumentos atractivos en esos ovalos,,,que se yo un paro o una mini torre,,,un reloj,,,hasta un Cuy giante jajaja....


----------



## sebvill

Para que? Mejor que solo pongan arboles. Buenas tomas A380luis.


----------



## A380_luis

En ese óvalo se realizan eventos, está difícil que algún día lo intervengan más allá de lo que ya han hecho, lamentablemente.
Todos años iré actualizando esa toma para ver como van las construcciones.


----------



## gvpedz

*El Ovalo Monitor*



A380_luis said:


> En ese óvalo se realizan eventos, está difícil que algún día lo intervengan más allá de lo que ya han hecho, lamentablemente.
> Todos años iré actualizando esa toma para ver como van las construcciones.


Ese ovalo ya tiene un monumento a Grau. El ovalo es el Óvalo Monitor de Santiago de Surco (el ovalo queda en Camacho y muchos creen que pertenece a La Molina). Pueden ver la ceremonia de la inauguracion del monumento aqui:
http://willax.tv/entretenimiento/homenaje-a-miguel-grau

Los cerros que salen en las fotos (post #343) son los cerros de Camacho.


----------



## Oscar10

^^ *Antes ya tenía un busto de Miguel Grau, ahora este tiene un monumento de cuerpo entero.*


----------



## chikobestia

Que bacán sería si el Golf los Incas se convirtiera en un gran parque para Lima, un sueño obvio.
Por otra parte buenísimas las fotos.


----------



## A380_luis

gvpedz said:


> Ese ovalo ya tiene un monumento a Grau. El ovalo es el Óvalo Monitor de Santiago de Surco (el ovalo queda en Camacho y muchos creen que pertenece a La Molina). Pueden ver la ceremonia de la inauguracion del monumento aqui:
> http://willax.tv/entretenimiento/homenaje-a-miguel-grau
> 
> Los cerros que salen en las fotos (post #343) son los cerros de Camacho.


En realidad, pensé que era un límite compartido, a partir del Mc Donald's y las franquicias de Delosi ya es La Molina. El resto si lo sabía, pero igual gracias por la información.


----------



## Victor23peru

GRANDE LIMONTA!!! LO MEJOR DEL PERU EN MY CITY :banana::banana::cheers:


----------



## Jorge Rojas

Oscar10 said:


> *Paseo de los Héroes Navales*.
> 
> 
> Paseo de los Héroes Navales por Martha_Peru, en Flickr​


Que pinten el Palacio para que entone con los otros edificios.


----------



## Karlin

*¡No!*


----------



## Oscar10

Jorge Rojas said:


> Que pinten el Palacio para que entone con los otros edificios.


*¿Cómo se te ocurre? hno:*


----------



## Huaca69

hace un tiempo vi una noticia de que el alcalde de Surco o la molina queria prohibir que siguieran construyendo en los cerros


----------



## Huaca69

A380_luis said:


>


 *ESE TERRENO ES LA UNIVERSIDAD AGRARIA? CONSTRUIRAN ALGO?*


----------



## NeoAnzZeta

Lima esta hermosa


----------



## Pietro19

HOLAS ESTAN INTERESANTES LAS FOTOS SIGAN ENVIANDO MAS PANORAMICAS SOLO QUIERO DECIR QUE SI ACA HAY UN FORISTA QUE TRABJE EN LOS EDIFICOS-ALZAMORA CENTRO CIVICO- CHOCAVENTO-WESTIN- TOMEN PANORMAICAS PORQUE DESDE SUS ALTURAS SON EXCELENTES ESPERO ALLA FORISTAS TRABAJADORES DEE STOS SE LOS AGRADECERIA MUCHO CUIDENCE


----------



## Pietro19

HOLAS ESTAN INTERESANTES LAS FOTOS SIGAN ENVIANDO MAS PANORAMICAS SOLO QUIERO DECIR QUE SI ACA HAY UN FORISTA QUE TRABAJE EN LOS EDIFICOS-ALZAMORA CENTRO CIVICO- CHOCAVENTO-WESTIN- TOMEN PANORAMICAS PORQUE DESDE SUS ALTURAS SON EXCELENTES ESPERO ALLA FORISTAS TRABAJADORES DE ESTOS EDIFICIOS SE LOS AGRADECERIA MUCHO CUIDENCE


----------



## sebvill

*Lima*

Chorrillos


2. LIMA DESDE EL AVIÓN por wampush, en Flickr

Refineria La Pampilla?


Lima desde el avion por alejita, en Flickr

Esta es un poco antigua y ya es conocida en el foro


Lima-Perú por Bruno Takahashi, en Flickr

La gran ciudad


Goodbye, Lima por sarahlane, en Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Las Islas de Lima: El Fronton y San Lorenzo


Off the coast of Lima from the airplane por emkhlr, en Flickr

El Callao


IMG_2754 por Aquistbe, en Flickr

Quisiera vivir contigo junto al Callao...


Port city of Callao, Peru at sunset por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr


----------



## Oscar10

*Que buenas panorámicas. :cheers:*


----------



## kaMetZa

Sorry por la resolución.. son tomadas con mi porquería de cel jaja


----------



## Oscar10

*Que buenas tus fotos, me encantaron. :cheers:*


----------



## Victor23peru

BRAVAZAS LAS PICS DE LIMONTA ^^:cheers:


----------



## Oscar10

​


----------



## JUANJOS

muy buenas las fotos!!!!!! vista de esta manera impresiona Lima


----------



## Oscar10

Lima de Noche por Mannover - André Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## Dimas de Porres

¡Qué buena foto, compañero! ¿Al fondo se ven las islas de San Lorenzo y El Fróntón?


----------



## kaMetZa

Dimas de Porres said:


> ¡Qué buena foto, compañero! ¿Al fondo se ven las islas de San Lorenzo y El Fróntón?


Así es, y lo que se ve en primer plano es el Rímac.


----------



## sebvill

Unas mías de hoy día


----------



## A380_luis

la última está paja.


----------



## Oscar10

*La vista desde el cerro es muy buena.*


----------



## Robert.Ch

sebvill said:


> Unas mías de hoy día


Me muero con esta foto!!!
la isla San Lorenzo y el centro financiero al fondo!!!!

Yo insisto en que se debe hacer un mirador en el cerro Centinela!!!
la vista de Lima es la mejor desde ahi.....y de yapa La Molina hacia atrás!!!


----------



## Xtremizta

sebvill said:


>


 LO Q ESTA EN LA PARTE BAJA DE LA FOTO, ES UN ESTADIO?


----------



## Robert.Ch

Es el hipodromo de Monterrico


----------



## Karlin

Buenas fotos Fayo.


----------



## Alone in the dark

Lima se luce desde el aire.


----------



## Pisco Sour

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Mariano_

Desde ese ángulo, no parece Lima


----------



## al_7heaven

Mariano_ said:


> Desde ese ángulo, no parece Lima


...parece España o Brasil :lol:


----------



## Oscar10

*¿No parece Lima? XD*


----------



## sebvill

El acantilado y los cerros desérticos atrás...esa foto es demasiado Lima...Si fuera Brasil serían cerros verdes, y si fuera España no habrían tantos edificios de más de 10 pisos.


----------



## al_7heaven

sebvill said:


> El acantilado y los cerros desérticos atrás...esa foto es demasiado Lima...Si fuera Brasil serían cerros verdes, y si fuera España no habrían tantos edificios de más de 10 pisos.


...en la foto los cerros están en un tono de azul, asi que bien podrían estar cubiertos de vegetación en el supuesto caso que fuese una ciudad del Brasil. 

...y lo de España, creo que estás menospreciando lo que tienen los españoles al menos en sus 3 primeras ciudades...


----------



## carlosfelipe

De hecho es Lima, los ancantilados lo delatan.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Mariano_ said:


> Desde ese ángulo, no parece Lima


:nuts:


----------



## Antarqui

Muy buena esta foto, se puede apreciar a Lima en una gran vista panorámica con la cordillera al fondo y los acantilados que bajan al mar en primer plano, claro que si la cordillera y los acantilados estuvieran reforestados la vista sería mucho mejor.........saludossss :wave:



Pisco Sour said:


> :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

excelente toma, lo que lamento es que el westin se nota poco...  no contrasta, no se luce...


----------



## chikobestia

*Lima.​*


----------



## Pisco Sour




----------



## sebvill

El Westin tiene un color que hace que tanto en días oscuros como claros, se pierda por igual.


----------



## alibiza_1014

Esa última panoramica desde los acantilados esta muy buena. Yo no estoy de acuerdo con las comparaciones, porque nos coloca como que si fueramos un pais tercermundista tratando de igualarse a paises con más desarrollo. Por ejemplo nunca se dice, en esa foto Lima se parece a Kabul o Calcuta y claro siempre es mejor decir Lima se parece a Barcelona o Toronto. En fin, me parece pueril y sin fundamento. Otra cosa, con ese tipo de edificaciones tán peculiares, me refirio a las de mayor altura, digase el Interbank, Citibank, lo que han hecho con el ex Banco Continental, no he visto edificios de ese estilo en muchas ciudades del mundo que digamos. Para concluir Lima es Lima y punto, no se tiene que parecer a ninguna otra ciudad del Mundo. Ahora a otra ciudad Latinoamerica puede ser, siempre hay algo que nos une.


----------



## chincha rock

Pisco Sour said:


>


:drool:


----------



## Moadiff

CADA CIUDAD TIENE LO SUYO, NO HAY COMPARACIONES...


----------



## Oscar10

koko cusco said:


>


*Merece estar aquí, tremenda foto. 
*


----------



## A380_luis

Excelente foto.


----------



## Oscar10

*Indochine, esa primera panorámica está de pm.*


----------



## Pisco Sour

Muy buenas las ultimas fotos !!!!


----------



## Oscar10

:eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## al_7heaven

Pisco Sour said:


> Muy buenas las ultimas fotos !!!!


...bombazo atómico a La Victoria y Chorrillos :lol:


----------



## Pisco Sour

y una bomba de pintura tambien para Surquillo jeje


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

'a pesar de' me gustaron las fotos  ... Gracias


----------



## Pisco Sour

Estadio Niño Héroe Manuel Bonilla - Miraflores


----------



## kaMetZa

Qué paja la del estadio, es un mito urbano que la cancha del estadio se estaba hundiendo? Siempre me quedó esa duda.


----------



## Oscar10

al_7heaven said:


> ...bombazo atómico a La Victoria y Chorrillos :lol:





Pisco Sour said:


> y una bomba de pintura tambien para Surquillo jeje


*Si la gente tarrajeara y pintara sus casas, se vería muy diferente.
*


----------



## Antarqui

La mayor parte de Lima vista desde arriba se le ve bien densa, o sea con abundantes construcciones y nada de areas verdes entre ellas, sobre todo la zona de Surquillo, La Victoria, y los conos, ojalá se construyan más parques y se arboricen sus calles para revertir esa situación y que le den un mejor acabado a sus fachadas......saludossss :wave:


----------



## Pisco Sour

*Estacion San Borja Sur - Linea 1 del Metro de Lima*














*Ministerio de Educacion - San Borja*


----------



## fayo

muy buena la foto.


----------



## Sound.

Pisco Sour said:


> Estadio Niño Héroe Manuel Bonilla - Miraflores


Buena foto, desde ese ángulo no se ve muy seguido.


----------



## Pisco Sour

*Parque de la Exposición - Feria Gastronómica MISTURA*


----------



## otelot

La falta de tarrajeo en las medianeras destruyen las vistas áreas de varios sectores de Lima y afecta su imagen como su ciudad ...

Realmente no sé cuándo las autoridades van a tomar conciencia al respecto. Habrá que hacer campaña ciudadana o qué...


----------



## koko cusco

Pisco Sour said:


> *Ministerio de Educacion - San Borja*


Y al lado de San Borja ... San Luis esa zona pegada al Ministerio y al Museo de la Nación es fea tambien a nivel de calle...


----------



## kaMetZa

El Parque de la Exposición se ve bieeeeen pobre de árboles ah.


----------



## Oscar10

*Buenas panorámicas, Pisco Sour.*


----------



## Victor23peru

LO MAXIMO LIMONTA ^^ LO MAXIMO LA CITY MAS PONEDORA DEL PAIS ^^:banana:


----------



## Pisco Sour

*Torres Limatambo - San Borja*


----------



## lagosterna

Gracias a A380 Luis, las fotos de la U. de Lima estan espectaculares. Yo vivia por alli como hace 35 años y podia entrar a la universidad por la cancha de futbol que daba hacia el lado de la Av. Cruz del Sur. El rector de la universidad de aquella epoca decia que la universidad no necesitaba areas verdes, porque el Golf los Incas iba a ser su jardin, felizmente eso no sucedio y hoy veo que si bien no tienen gran extension de areas verdes, tienen muchos arboles.
Cosa que veo que no sucedio con el ovalo Monitor, que esta mas plano que un "green de golf", me parece que se deberia de aprovechar la mayor cantidad de areas aptas para sembrar arboles en ves de pasto, solamente.


----------



## lagosterna

Tengo que reconocer que las fotos del acantilado, con los edificios encima y a veces descolgandose, son unicas. 
Pero dan un poco de miedo, la ciudad de Lima esta dentro del "Cinturon de Fuego del Pacifico" es una zona altamente sismica.
Si notan el acantilado no es de roca solida, es canto rodado, arcilla y arenisca, sedimento aluvional, en algun momento geologico a tenido que bajar un aluvion por el valle del Rimac y llegado al mar, este lo erosiono y formo el acantilado. Es mas, parece que han sido varios eventos ya que se notan capas de sedimento diferente en el acantilado. Hace cuanto tiempo sucedio? Lima fue fundada en 1535, los rastros mas antiguos de las Americas, estan en Caral (5,000 años de antiguedad), una nada, si sucedio algo en el valle del Rimac, nadie sabe, solamente hay señales que debemos saber interpretar. 
Y si era un Niño catastrofico.
Cuando un Tsunami golpee el acantilado, va a continuar su erosion? que va a pasar con los edificios construidos en el borde del acantilado?

En USA el lago Michigan tiene un ciclo de 200 años, en el que la marea sube, esto ocasiona erosion en la base y las casas construidas al borde del lago son comidas por el lago. Los seguros no pagan a los propietarios
porque ellos sabian que la marea puede subir y destruir su vivienda.
Esto tambien sucede cuando se construye en una llanura inundable.

Es mi parecer, se edifica muy cerca al acantilado. Al borde del acantilado, beberia existir un parque a todo lo largo, un retiro municipal , por lo menos 80 metros, es mas creo que alguien ya lo propuso, pero no todas las disposiciones que velan por la propia seguridad son bien vistas, recuerden cuando el usar cinturon de seguridad en el auto tuvo que convertirse en ley.hno:


----------



## al_7heaven

^^ ...la gente vive para morir :troll:


----------



## Indochine

lagosterna said:


> Tengo que reconocer que las fotos del acantilado, con los edificios encima y a veces descolgandose, son unicas.
> Pero dan un poco de miedo, la ciudad de Lima esta dentro del "Cinturon de Fuego del Pacifico" es una zona altamente sismica.
> Si notan el acantilado no es de roca solida, es canto rodado, arcilla y arenisca, sedimento aluvional, en algun momento geologico a tenido que bajar un aluvion por el valle del Rimac y llegado al mar, este lo erosiono y formo el acantilado. Es mas, parece que han sido varios eventos ya que se notan capas de sedimento diferente en el acantilado. Hace cuanto tiempo sucedio? Lima fue fundada en 1535, los rastros mas antiguos de las Americas, estan en Caral (5,000 años de antiguedad), una nada, si sucedio algo en el valle del Rimac, nadie sabe, solamente hay señales que debemos saber interpretar.
> Y si era un Niño catastrofico.
> Cuando un Tsunami golpee el acantilado, va a continuar su erosion? que va a pasar con los edificios construidos en el borde del acantilado?
> 
> En USA el lago Michigan tiene un ciclo de 200 años, en el que la marea sube, esto ocasiona erosion en la base y las casas construidas al borde del lago son comidas por el lago. Los seguros no pagan a los propietarios
> porque ellos sabian que la marea puede subir y destruir su vivienda.
> Esto tambien sucede cuando se construye en una llanura inundable.
> 
> Es mi parecer, se edifica muy cerca al acantilado. Al borde del acantilado, beberia existir un parque a todo lo largo, un retiro municipal , por lo menos 80 metros, es mas creo que alguien ya lo propuso, pero no todas las disposiciones que velan por la propia seguridad son bien vistas, recuerden cuando el usar cinturon de seguridad en el auto tuvo que convertirse en ley.hno:


en esa zona se levantaron edificios bajo especificaciones tecnicas, con estudio de suelo


----------



## Oscar10

juanrealtor said:


> Creditos al autor.


*Está muy buena. :applause:*


----------



## fabrizio16




----------



## papiriqui

Pisco Sour said:


> Muy buenas las ultimas fotos !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


tremenda area q ocupa las palmas, en tan buena ubicacion .
pide a gritos ser el nuevo pulmon verde de Lima.


----------



## Pisco Sour

^^ Correcto, la base aérea de las Palmas debe de ser trasladada y dejar esa espacio para convertirlo en el gran Parque que necesita Lima en esa zona de la ciudad.


----------



## Indochine

^^
chorrillos?


----------



## Romeo2201

Indochine said:


> ^^
> chorrillos?


Chorrillos y parte de surco


----------



## kaMetZa

¿Ya hay algún plan de la FAP de dejar Las Palmas? ¿Alguien sabe?


----------



## Karlin

Es lo mismo que quería sobre el Aeroclub de Collique en Comas ..Pero nada, habrá más cemento


----------



## Pisco Sour

kaMetZa said:


> ¿Ya hay algún plan de la FAP de dejar Las Palmas? ¿Alguien sabe?


Hace unos años el Grupo Aereo 51 ( formacion de pilotos )que funcionaba en las Palmas fue enviado a Pisco, en este momento creo solo estan en las Palmas las Escuelas de Oficiales y Sub Oficiales y el SEMAN


----------



## Pisco Sour

*CALLAO*





















*LA PUNTA*


----------



## kaMetZa

Pisco Sour said:


> Hace unos años el Grupo Aereo 51 ( formacion de pilotos )que funcionaba en las Palmas fue enviado a Pisco, en este momento creo solo estan en las Palmas las Escuelas de Oficiales y Sub Oficiales y el SEMAN


Ah interesante.

Las fotos del Callao están muy buenas.


----------



## dlHC84

Esa foto de La Punta es viejaza!


----------



## Indochine




----------



## kaMetZa

La arenilla  qué paja era remar ahí.


----------



## chikobestia

Cuando estás arriba en el avión Lima se ve muy caribeña.


----------



## sebvill

Wtf? Caribeña? Si desde arriba se ve todo marron las partes pobres y blancas las partes de clase media y alta. Si fuera caribeña se veria verde. Que afan por querer meterle caribeño a todo uke:


----------



## kaMetZa

Qué ordenadito se ve El Silencio xD!

¿Son actuales las fotos? ¿Qué 'dibujitos' le han hecho a los jardines de la Plaza de Armas? :nuts:


----------



## dlHC84

Son cuadrados rojos/blancos. A mi me gustan, les encuentro mucha personalidad. 
Las fotos están muy buenas, incluso la del Cerro del Pino se ve interesante.


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Gracias, no sabían qué eran.

Si El Pino es el cerro, San Cosme, ¿qué es? Me confundo un poco en esa parte de El Agustino, no la conozco casi nada.


----------



## Indochine

ojala que tomen fotos aereas al cementerio presbitero maestro, el angel, baquijano y carrilo, surquillo y los 2 cementerios britanico


----------



## Pisco Sour

*Ate*












*Miraflores*












*Callao*












*Jesus Maria*











*Costa Verde*


----------



## Pisco Sour

kaMetZa said:


> 1ra, 2da y 4ta son San Miguel, la 3ra es Miraflores cerca a Santa Cruz.


 
Afirmativo :cheers1::cheers1:


----------



## Antarqui

Hermosas las fotos de Lima, es una ciudad que tiene su propia personalidad, pero esta última foto me dejo ensimismado, que inspiradora.........saludos :wave:


----------



## La tierra del sol

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ Gracias, no sabían qué eran.
> 
> Si El Pino es el cerro, San Cosme, ¿qué es? Me confundo un poco en esa parte de El Agustino, no la conozco casi nada.


El cerro San Cosme esta al costado del Mercado Mayorista y Minorista de Lima , alias PARADA .Es muy pequeño comparado con el Pino que lo duplica en tamaño.
EL CERRO SAN COSME PERTENECE A LA VICTORIA 

El cerro EL pino esta al costado del Mercado Mayorista DE FRUTAS , y en parte pertenece a la VICTORIA Y EN PARTE A SAN LUIS.

NINGUNO DE ESTOS CERROS ESTA EN EL AGUSTINO.


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Ah mira, viví confundido todos estos años jaja, gracias por la info.


----------



## Indochine

Pisco Sour said:


> *Ate*
> 
> *Costa Verde*


^^
que fotasos Pisco Sour


----------



## RapperSchool

Creo que deben sembrar palmeras en las áreas verdes que se ven frente al marriot.


----------



## RapperSchool




----------



## Indochine




----------



## Pisco Sour

^^ buenas panorámicas RapperSchool e Indochine 



acá unas tomas desde el Cerro San Cristobal


----------



## migöl

RapperSchool said:


>


desde donde son esas fotos?


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Las Viñas en La Molina creo ¿no?


----------



## sebvill

La última por el estilo de las casas debe ser una playa al sur de Lima.


----------



## capullana

Wow... ¡Qué Fotos!... GRACIAS!


----------



## fabrizio16

esto es puente piedra


----------



## Oscar10

*Excelentes panorámicas.* :cheers:


----------



## rafael gustavo quint

perú avanza a pasos agigantados felicitaciones .


----------



## hcastgu

*SAN MIGUEL DESDE BELLAVISTA*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Indochine




----------



## Pisco Sour

*Asia *













*Sarapampa*













*Santa Maria*













*Miraflores*













*Costa Verde*













*Cercado Lima*













*Torres de Limatambo, San Borja*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

buenisimas fotos


----------



## UNIXX

^^ Buenas fotos.



Pisco Sour said:


> ^^ buenas panorámicas RapperSchool e Indochine
> 
> acá unas tomas desde el Cerro San Cristobal


Que enorme y bella es nuestra ciudad.


----------



## Indochine

Indochine said:


>


excelente


----------



## *ClauDia*




----------



## andre91

Buenas fotos, pero en la del mega radiador Ripley, cuando lo remodelan.


----------



## UNIXX

Ojalá no lo remodelen, sino lo derrumben.


----------



## RapperSchool




----------



## mkografo

andre91 said:


> Buenas fotos, pero en la del mega radiador Ripley, cuando lo remodelan.


+1


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Espectacular ! los barrancos en toda su magnitud


----------



## Arq. Fabio

fayo said:


>


Enorme Lima !


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Karlin said:


>


Cómo era que se llamaba esa avenida ? 
Cuando estuve por allá me sorprendió por su amplitud y creo que me habáin contado que costó mucho hacerla


----------



## Arq. Fabio

tacall said:


> Qué sería si se compran los cuatro predios, el hotel, la casona, los depas y la playa de estacionamiento, habría espacio para un nuevo tallest!


El de la derecha es Larcomar, verdad ?


----------



## Karlin

Arq. Fabio said:


> Cómo era que se llamaba esa avenida ?
> Cuando estuve por allá me sorprendió por su amplitud y creo que me habáin contado que costó mucho hacerla


Es la Vía Expresa.



Arq. Fabio said:


> El de la derecha es Larcomar, verdad ?


Sí. Pronto cambiará.


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Karlin said:


> Es la Vía Expresa.
> 
> 
> 
> Sí. Pronto cambiará.


Porqué cambiará ?


----------



## UNIXX

Esta será su nueva imagen.


----------



## UNIXX

Vista a la Plaza de Acho desde el Cerro San Cristobal.


----------



## UNIXX




----------



## Arq. Fabio

UNIXX said:


> Esta será su nueva imagen.


Impresionante !


----------



## Pisco Sour

siguiente pagina


----------



## Pisco Sour

San Juan de Miraflores, Chorrillos, Santiago de Surco











Los pantanos de Villa y el club villa


----------



## mustang.shellby.67

Pisco Sour said:


>


que buena fotos , me gustaria la ubicacion de cada una de ellas


----------



## nomader

..este es mi aporte
































:colgate:


----------



## Indochine

nomader said:


> ..este es mi aporte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :colgate:


gracias seria intersante esa foto incluyendo el estadio nacional









ojala pronto encontremos en la red una foto de ese angulo, quizas mas alto con la imagen del parque de la reserva, el campo de marte y el estadio


----------



## Pisco Sour

*Barranco*










*Miraflores I*










*Miraflores II*










*Miraflores III*










*Aviacion y Grau*










*Av. Abancay, Congreso*










*Ancon*










*Ventanilla*










*Puerto Viejo*
































*Surco*


----------



## Zenitpolar

Pisco Sour said:


>


Que vulgaridad ese edificio sin tarrajear :bash::bash: Aun no hay parámetros urbanísticos ni en los distritos de mayores ingresos ... increible


----------



## Oscar10

:lol:

*Están buenas las panorámicas.*


----------



## juanrealtor

Excelentes fotos!


----------



## iLima

Buenas fotos!


----------



## Oscar10

*¡Mueran! :nocrook:*​






​


----------



## iLima

Fotazo


----------



## Jhgz17

Que buena foto.......


----------



## UNIXX

fotazo ah!!!


----------



## Indochine

Oscar10 said:


> *¡Mueran! :nocrook:*


:lol: gas troixin para todos :lol: (The Return of the Living Dead, 1985) -- buena foto :cheers: se ve el Estadio Nacional


----------



## skypercito

pongan fotos desde el cerro san cristobal


----------



## EBNKIKE

Para deleitarse, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## UNIXX

UNIXX said:


> Vista a la Plaza de Acho desde el Cerro San Cristobal.


 ^^


skypercito said:


> pongan fotos desde el cerro san cristobal


----------



## fayo

*lo mas rescatable*









mi aporte de miraflores


me fue dificil identificar esta foto de miraflrores, pero es tomado esta foto encima del acantilado con direccion a la av. benavides, es decir la av. larco y diagonal estan en perpendicular...


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Fayo, explícame la foto, por favor. No logro ubicar Larco ni la Diagonal, y me confunde mucho la vía arbolada que aparece en el centro de la foto.


----------



## carlosfelipe

Larco es la que viene del lado izquierdo.


----------



## al_7heaven

carlosfelipe said:


> Larco es la que viene del lado izquierdo.


...esa es la Av. Benavides, y la alborada es la Av. 28 de Julio


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Amigos, sigo sin entender. Si Benavides es la de la izquierda, ¿qué es el espacio verde que cruza? ¿Alguien podría indicar referencias?


----------



## Pisco Sour

Aproximadamente es asi:

Rojo Via expresa
Amarillo Larco
Verde Diagonal y Bajada Balta
Azul Benavides
Rosado 28 Julio
Marron Acantilados

Interseccion de azul y rojo es el parque reducto


----------



## Pisco Sour




----------



## Pisco Sour

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Indochine

Pisco Sour said:


>


siempre me gusto la arquitectura de las iglesias pero en este caso :bash: esa iglesia como estorba


----------



## Oscar10

*Excelentes las panorámicas.* :drool:


----------



## carlosfelipe

Lo que estorba ahi es ese tremendo paredon blanco.

Buenasas las fotos.


----------



## auccay chapcha

Pisco Sour said:


> :cheers::cheers:


¡madre mía!!:eek2::eek2:


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Amigo Pisco, gracias por la información. Nunca hubiese dado con la perspectiva correcta.


----------



## Jhgz17

Espectaculares las fotos aéreas......kay:


----------



## seemchecho

carlosfelipe said:


> Lo que estorba ahi es ese tremendo paredon blanco.
> 
> Buenasas las fotos.


Bueno pero por lo menos esta tarrageado y bien pintado, aunque hubieran escojido un color mas tapamugre porque ese blanco rapido se va a ensuciar.


----------



## Piedraliza

No se ve el begonias en esas fotos


----------



## A380_luis

sacada del facebook de una compañera de la universidad.


----------



## migöl

mas fotos en mi hilo:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1217559&page=23


----------



## EBNKIKE

La primera de la ultima tanda esta muy bonita, buen paisaje para muchas cosas.


----------



## Pisco Sour

*Faucett y la Marina*


----------



## Pisco Sour




----------



## seemchecho

Que exelentes tomas aereas, el avion, si no me equivoco, es uno de Lan? por curiosidad, como lograstes estas tomas?


----------



## Pisco Sour

Si es un Lan, las tomas la realizan los pilotos, tienen un grupo llamado "Caballeros del Aire"


----------



## Pisco Sour




----------



## Pisco Sour




----------



## iLima

Las mejores fotos aérea de lima que he visto....


----------



## juanrealtor

Créditos a Pisco Sour.


----------



## seemchecho

Pisco Sour said:


> Si es un Lan, las tomas la realizan los pilotos, tienen un grupo llamado "Caballeros del Aire"


Muy interesante, gracias por el dato, todas las vistas aereas son lo maximo, buenisimas tomas, podria decir que hasta el momento nunca habia apreciado asi la ciudad desde el aire.


----------



## A380_luis

buenas fotos aéreas, pero no son actuales.


----------



## skypercito

ya podrían poner fotos del cono este y del cono norte


----------



## iLima

skypercito said:


> ya podrían poner fotos del cono este y del cono norte


Para que???


----------



## skypercito

iLima said:


> Para que???


no quieres que muestren la realidad de lima 
esas zonas tambien tienen buenos lugares


----------



## Creatore

skypercito said:


> no quieres que muestren la realidad de lima
> esas zonas tambien tienen buenos lugares


Hay muchos foristas que al parecer tienen el temor que muestren (en foto) los lugares menos privilegiados de Lima, pues yo prefiero mostrar la evolucion de esos lugares, porque si los hay, aunque aun no muy generalizado.


----------



## Indochine

skypercito said:


> ya podrían poner fotos del cono este y del cono norte


claro amigo, ya vendran mas fotos de todo lima


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

muy buenas fotos de Lima!


----------



## carlosfelipe

Bueno, tanta cosa, los que piden fotos del Cono Norte, Este o Sur que las saquen, no creo que nadie en este foro se oponga.


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv

Chaclacayo






































Créditos: Brenda-87, en Flickr​


----------



## Oscar10

*Buenas panorámicas de Chaclacayo.*


----------



## Limeñito

skypercito said:


> ya podrían poner fotos del cono este y del cono norte


Acá están: El Agustino y San Juan de Lurigancho, hace una semana.

























Saludos


----------



## seemchecho

Imaginense si a todas esas viviendas les dieran un tarrajeo y pintura, como cambiaria la vision de la ciudad por esa parte del Agustino.


----------



## Limeñito

Sí, pero antes de que por acá se empiece, creo yo que primero desaparecerán las paredes sin tarrajear de las zonas de la llamada "Lima Moderna"; incluso desde el Parque Kennedy y desde la Plaza Mayor se pueden ver esos benditos ladrillos; con lo quedada que es la Municipalidad de El Agustino, primero esperará a que los ladrillos expuestos desaparezcan por allá (en Pueblo Libre, por la avenida Bolívar, se ven muchos, o en Surco, a un pasito de la URP) para, quizás, hacer una campaña de tarrajeo acá. Énfasis en "quizás".

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar10

*Lima en gris.*








​


----------



## skypercito

ya ven lima este tiene buenos lugares como chaclacayo

falta de lima norte ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Pisco Sour

*Av. Bolivar - Pueblo Libre*










*Plaza Media Luna - San Miguel*










*Club Terrazas*





















*Av Huaylas - Chorrillos*










*El Olivar y CF*


----------



## Indochine

*Campo de Marte*


----------



## [email protected]

*Desde San Juan de Miraflores.*

...no pude evitar realizar estas tomas...las comparto!

Son el Cristo Redentor que se encuentra en la Escuela de Oficiales de Policía y las Antenas Repetidoras de Radiodifusión de Lima Sur, ambas en Chorrilllos.


----------



## [email protected]

*Desde San Juan de Miraflores.*

...Continuan 














































Espero les guste


----------



## [email protected]

La ultima...esta fue de ayer!










Espero solo captar imagen del skyline Limeño!...espero llegar temprano y hacer la toma a la luz del dia!


----------



## sebvill

!!!!!! ¡Que tal vista desde SJM!

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Oscar10

*Todo un espectáculo tus fotos, [email protected]*


----------



## chikobestia

Fotones las últimas.


----------



## *ClauDia*

WOW, que tales fotos HACE MUCHO no veía fotos así por acá.


----------



## Pisco Sour




----------



## Pisco Sour

Buenas fotos [email protected], sentí escalofrío al verlas kay:


----------



## arturoa

Ba‘al Zevûv said:


> Chaclacayo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Créditos: Brenda-87, en Flickr​


Pregunta: qué colegio es?


----------



## Oscar10

^^ *Nuestra Señora del Rosario de Fátima.*


----------



## [email protected]

Otras ya antes posteadas x mi. Del Centro de Lima, Miraflores y Magdalena del Mar.
































































Tomare una desde SJM pero Nocturna....hoy me toca ir por alli!


----------



## A380_luis

Deben tener cerca de tres años de antigüedad, pero valen. Aunque lo mejor seria siempre procurar poner fotos actuales.


----------



## Legionario

Me gustaron mas las del Club terrazas y la de pueblo libre.


----------



## Oscar10

*Vista desde el hotel Westin.*










* (2048 x 1374)*​


----------



## _Juan

UNIXX said:


> *FOTO TOMADA HOY POR EL ASTRONAUTA CANADIENSE Col. Chris Hadfield *​


yo se la pedi ayer que la tomara :banana:, desde la Estacion Espacial Internacional, en tiempo real http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/isslivestream.asx


----------



## UNIXX

^^Sí lo leí en facebook de Lima Querida. kay:


----------



## Indochine

interesante


----------



## Indochine

UNIXX said:


> *FOTO TOMADA HOY POR EL ASTRONAUTA CANADIENSE Col. Chris Hadfield *​


:nuts: el estadio nacional es el unico gran techo blanco que hay en Lima Cercado? faltan mas edificos asi para que resalten sobre el gran desierto que esta debajo de Lima (al norte se ve un edificio blanco, es una fabrica de cal y cemento blanco que esta al costado del ovalo de la av. universitaria) 

:nuts: el estadio de san marcos parece un pequeño crater

el estadio miguel grau no resalta, tampoco el monumental y matute


----------



## Dimas de Porres

¡Increíble cómo se ve la bruma limeña acotada en la costa que va de La Punta al Morro Solar! Por eso me era tan complicado saber si tocaba día de playa o no: en Miraflores había una bruma londinense y en Surco un sol que quemaba la piel.


----------



## UNIXX

Dimas de Porres said:


> ¡Increíble cómo se ve la bruma limeña acotada en la costa que va de La Punta al Morro Solar! Por eso me era tan complicado saber si tocaba día de playa o no: *en Miraflores había una bruma londinense y en Surco un sol que quemaba la piel*.


Acabas de describir perfectamente un día limeño.


----------



## skypercito

le falta mas verde a la ciudad


----------



## Romeo2201

^^

llamemos a Hulk


----------



## seemchecho

Hulk!!!, jajajaja


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Unixx, era lo que sentía cada verano que pasaba allá. Me alegra saber que no era el único con ese dilema climático.


----------



## UNIXX

Exacto es un dilema, tanto así que en el foro la plaza se ha llegado a cerrar un hilo por culpa del clima de Lima :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## *ClauDia*

Desde hace una década que Lima y el Perú desatan pasiones (desenfrenadas) en este foro.


----------



## UNIXX

Otra panorámica


----------



## *ClauDia*

De SSL la primera.


----------



## gvpedz

*ClauDia* said:


> De SSL la primera.


Y un poco antigua.


----------



## *ClauDia*

Un poco nada más.


----------



## Indochine

El Estadio Miguel Grau se luce de noche


----------



## pacchiottino

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## UNIXX

Interesante panoramica :lol:


----------



## jjrge96

:genius:

Bromita , se agradece la intención. ¿Me parece que esa es la parte del Callao no?


----------



## fabrizio16

Magdalena










Acho










El cerro san cristiobal










face lima mas arriba


----------



## skypercito

da pena el cerro san cristobal


----------



## Oscar10

*Que ricas fotos.*


----------



## Indochine

el cerro san cristobal es horrible


----------



## Indochine

fuente









fuente









fuente


----------



## carlosfelipe

Increible como se ve una de las zonas mas excusivas de San Isidro y la zona mas pobre de Miraflores en una misma foto.


----------



## Indochine

Indochine said:


> fuente


el cuartel san martin pronto


----------



## Oscar10

*^^ Ya me imagino esa zona dentro de 7 años. *


----------



## UNIXX

Indochine said:


> el cuartel san martin pronto


 
*¡MUY PRONTO!*
​


----------



## EBNKIKE

Tremendo terreno el del Cuartel San Martín, también me imagino como se vera esa zona dentro de 4 años.


----------



## Romeo2201

Bacan San Isidro. Espero que el cuartel San Martin mejore esa zona.


----------



## theWrC

Romeo2201 said:


> Bacan San Isidro. Espero que el cuartel San Martin mejore esa zona.


Es un hecho , ojala que liberen la altura de la zona


----------



## Sound.




----------



## Oscar10

*Que rico.*


----------



## seemchecho

Sound me gusto la foto y el video tambien!!


----------



## fabrizio16




----------



## fabrizio16

y eso que la achique xD


----------



## carlosfelipe

Que zona es.


----------



## fabrizio16




----------



## fabrizio16

carlosfelipe said:


> Que zona es.


se ve la av. venezuela, el estadio san marcos, la av universitaria


----------



## RapperSchool




----------



## seemchecho

Bellas panoramicas de la ciudad!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Excelentes tomas y la verdad que el cambio de la ciudad es cada vez mas impresionante.


----------



## Sound.




----------



## Vane de Rosas

Pero chèvere la foto y la alusiòn aún mas!


----------



## sebvill

Esa es la propaganda de Credicorp Capital.

También tienen de Bogotá (con un Big Ben creo) y de Santiago (con otro hito de un país desarrollado).


----------



## seemchecho

Bueno quiero interpretar esta foto como que un grande nos esta echando una mirada, sera para bien o para mal? ojala y no quieran saquearnos, jajaja.


----------



## sebvill

^^ significa que los grandes inversionistas extranjeros tienen puestos sus ojos en los mercados MILA (Perú-Chile-Colombia)


----------



## SoaD

FELICITACIONES por tan bella ciudad, todo un "monstruo" Lima!!! :cheers:


----------



## Indochine

sebvill said:


> Esa es la propaganda de Credicorp Capital.
> 
> También tienen de Bogotá (con un Big Ben creo) y de Santiago (con otro hito de un país desarrollado).


aca se puede ver


----------



## onechann

*Lima como nueva york esta chevere*


----------



## UNIXX

onechann said:


> *Lima como nueva york esta chevere*


LOL

El mensaje no es poner a Lima como Nueva York.:lol: (por algo ponen una persona con binoculares mirando la ciudad)


----------



## Indochine

...


----------



## sebvill

^^ Buena esa última. Bastante nítida.

Lástima que la mayor parte es de La Victoria con Gamarra incluído.


----------



## jjrge96

¿Se imaginan? :cheers1:


----------



## Indochine

jjrge96 said:


> ¿Se imaginan? :cheers1:


:nuts: eso no se va dar, ademas que hay lindas residencias y casa estilo tudor donde has echo el montaje y importantes avenidas.

lo que seria interesante es que todo ese verde cubra la parada, esa zona es impresentable, pero ya es otro tema.
...


----------



## Indochine




----------



## Lightton

Excelentes panoramicas de nuestra Lima querida.


----------



## Romeo2201

La penúltima foto me gusta ademas que se ven casas de color uniforme, el mar y vegetacion.


----------



## UNIXX




----------



## skypercito

lindo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ 

con tantas luces de noche en lima , el cielo cada ves esta mas anaranjado


----------



## cmonzonc

Buenas fotos las de Indochine.


----------



## UNIXX




----------



## RapperSchool

*Vista panoramica hacia Playa Las Gramas*


----------



## andre91

Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

RapperSchool said:


> *Vista panoramica hacia Playa Las Gramas*


La playa la encuentro fea, el conjunto de casas esta lindo...


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

UNIXX said:


> LOL
> 
> El mensaje no es poner a Lima como Nueva York.:lol: (por algo ponen una persona con binoculares mirando la ciudad)


Tienes razòn ...Y que viva la falta de comprension visiva/lectora de nuestro paìs! :banana:


----------



## iLima

andre91 said:


> http://imageshack.com/i/myzsorj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com


Donde está la foto completa??


----------



## sebvill

iLima said:


> Donde está la foto completa??


La original



Lima2016 said:


> Proyecto LUX by Skycam Peru, on Flickr





Lima2016 said:


> Panoramica - 28 metros, by Skycam Peru, on Flickr





Lima2016 said:


> Inkas 60 metros vista 2 by Skycam Peru, on Flickr


----------



## iLima

Gracias Sebvill


----------



## Oscar10

*Que buenas fotos!*


----------



## Pisco Sour




----------



## braiam

pacchiottino said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


parecen espermatozoides.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TheDarknightSouL

:hahaha:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

queee B-U-E-E-E-N-A-S PiscoSour!


----------



## seemchecho

Lo mismo digo, jajajajaja que buenaaa!!!


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Hay que valorar lo que Lima es, pensando que se conformó en una zona desértica. Fotos como las de Pisco Sour muestran que se puede hacer de Lima una ciudad más bella de lo que ya es.


----------



## skyperu34

Muy buenas fotos panorámicas, me gustaron mucho, gracias!!!


----------



## Marsupilami

es muy multifacética Lima. en algunos sectores parece ciudad mediterránea, como Atenas. en otras, a Santiago; en otras, a Viña del Mar. en mi trabajo, cuando mis jefes me preguntan (casi todos sudafricanos) a dónde ir en Sudakia, siempre les digo que Lima.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

^^

:hug:


----------



## UNIXX

Gracias por el "publicherry". :lol:


----------



## sebvill

Marsupilami said:


> es muy multifacética Lima. en algunos sectores parece *ciudad mediterránea, como Atenas*. en otras, a Santiago; en otras, a Viña del Mar. en mi trabajo, cuando mis jefes me preguntan (casi todos sudafricanos) a dónde ir en Sudakia, siempre les digo que Lima.


Grecia Lima


----------



## arqTerko

Hola foristas Peruanos,
En el mes de Septiembre estaré de viaje por Perú, me gustaría saber si por favor me pueden recomendar sitios para conocer en Lima, históricos, turísticos, arquitectónicos que cualquier turista deba conocer, así como zonas seguras para hospedarse y para recorrer a pie, pienso estar unos 2 días en la capital para luego desplazarme hacia el sur.
Saludos desde Costa Rica!!


----------



## kaMetZa

arqTerko said:


> Hola foristas Peruanos,
> En el mes de Septiembre estaré de viaje por Perú, me gustaría saber si por favor me pueden recomendar sitios para conocer en Lima, históricos, turísticos, arquitectónicos que cualquier turista deba conocer, así como zonas seguras para hospedarse y para recorrer a pie, pienso estar unos 2 días en la capital para luego desplazarme hacia el sur.
> Saludos desde Costa Rica!!


¡Hola! Revisa este thread.


----------



## arqTerko

Pura vida *kaMetZa*. Gracias!!


----------



## Sound.

Algunas de hace poco


----------



## kaMetZa

Qué buenas Sound. 

Av. Brasil no luce taaan llena de edificios como se suele pensar, de hecho el lado de Magdalena aún está formado en su mayoría por casas; tampoco sabía que el Hospital Naval tenía aprovechado prácticamente todo su terreno.


----------



## Lima2016

800a (2) by martinruiz15, on Flickr


----------



## Oscar10

^^ *Sensacional.*


----------



## belray_o

*Nº 923*
*Espectaculares fotos Sound, gracias por compartirlas*
*.*


----------



## kaMetZa

Sale Gokú haciendo la genkidama :lol:

¿Desde dónde tomaron la última? ¿San Cristóbal?


----------



## cazzador28

LIMA ES UNA CIUDAD INMENSAMENTE GRANDE, Y SIGUE CRECIENDO CON RAPIDEZ !!!!


----------



## skyperu34

Impresionantes fotos aéreas, me encantaron! La panorámica nocturna es de las mejores fotos que vi de Lima!


----------



## pacchiottino

Uploaded with ImageShack.us









Uploaded with ImageShack.us










Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Oscar10

nubs 003 por Vega O'Brien - Fotografía, en Flickr

* Amo estas panorámicas.* :bow:​


----------



## kaMetZa

Qué bonito cielo tendríamos sin la corriente de Humboldt :lol:


----------



## Oscar10

*Hay que mandarle la moto a ese tal Humboldt.*


----------



## Pisco Sour




----------



## Indochine

A380_luis said:


> Esta es una buena recopilación de otro foro de las fotos de Protransporte.



^^
Esos links ya no muestran las fotos, aca estan:
*Via Expresa de la av. Paseo de La Republica*
Se extiende a lo largo de 15 kilometros, recorriendo de norte a sur y viceversa, los distritos de Cercado de Lima, Lince, La Victoria, San Isidro, Surquillo, Miraflores y Barranco








tamaño original







































































































































[/FONT]


----------



## Indochine

fuente: Obras en Lima y en todo el Peru


----------



## Romeo2201

Esa ultima foto.....si la hacen cuando la Torre Rimac este acabada..pues sera colosal.

Notese el cielo ...epico!





kaMetZa said:


> Sale Gokú haciendo la genkidama :lol:


Es Alan Garcia


----------



## Sound.

edit


----------



## Sound.

Siguiente pagina para no hacer pesada esta.


----------



## Sound.

Desde el edificio de la Clinica Centenario (Pueblo Libre)


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Se ve una cantidad de edificios mayor a la que pensé que habría por la zona... Interesante.


----------



## Indochine

no se si se repite esta foto








de lima querida


----------



## Indochine

fuente


----------



## Dimas de Porres

La foto de Indochine es genial: yo colocaría en ese paseo algún monumento que identifique a Lima como el Obelisco lo hace con Buenos Aires... Algo a tono con la ciudad, obvio. Pero que sirva para que Lima tenga esa fotografía típica que la distinga a primera vista.


----------



## dlHC84

Veo muy difícil que un monumento o edificio puede sustituir la foto típica de Lima que a mi juicio sería Palacio Arzobispal/Catedral. Las chimeneas de LarcoMar junto con las torres de Marriott lo intentaron, pero no lo lograron.


----------



## Indochine

Dimas de Porres said:


> La foto de Indochine es genial: yo colocaría en ese paseo algún monumento que identifique a Lima como el Obelisco lo hace con Buenos Aires... Algo a tono con la ciudad, obvio. Pero que sirva para que Lima tenga esa fotografía típica que la distinga a primera vista.


El Arco Morisco pudo cumplir ese requisto









pero fue reubicado


























^^
*PARQUE DE LA AMISTAD*

Lo que identifica a Lima en gran parte de su historia son los balcones









regresando al tema








de lima querida


----------



## luisangel20cix




----------



## kaMetZa

^^ CHORO! Yo conozco a la persona que tomó esa foto, bueno en verdad no fue una persona, fue un objeto :troll:


----------



## al_7heaven

...ahí no está el Begonias :hmm:



Indochine said:


> El Arco Morisco pudo cumplir ese requisto


...el Arco Morisco con una Orión por delante :troll:


----------



## dlHC84

El Arco Morisco no fue reubicado, dice muy claro "se construyó una réplica en Surco"; el original fue demolido.


----------



## Pisco Sour

*Jesús María - Breña - Villa el Salvador - Chorrillos y San Juan de Miraflores - Magdalena*


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Pisco, ¿qué edificio es el que se ve en la segunda y en la tercera foto de tu post?


----------



## al_7heaven

Dimas de Porres said:


> Pisco, ¿qué edificio es el que se ve en la segunda y en la tercera foto de tu post?


...el Hospital Nacional Arzobispo Loayza, fundado como Santa Ana de los Naturales en 1549, siendo el primero del país y de la región, lleva el nombre del primer arzobispo que tuvo el virreinato del Perú 

...la estructura actual corresponde a 1924, habiendo iniciado su construcción en 1915...


----------



## Romeo2201

Un verdadero Oasis es ese Parque zonal de VES


----------



## Indochine




----------



## Indochine




----------



## Indochine

buenas fotos, me gusta


----------



## Oscar10

*Muy buenas las panorámicas!*


----------



## Eoval

sebvill said:


> Alguno de ustedes entiende porque se forma trafico aqui?


Esa foto dice Vía de Evitamiento pero en realidad es de la Av. Túpac Amaru, a la altura de la UNI. Por el medio pasa el Metropolitano. En ese tramo del atoro la avenida tiene un carril menos.


----------



## Indochine

Eoval said:


> Esa foto dice Vía de Evitamiento pero en realidad es de la Av. Túpac Amaru, a la altura de la UNI. Por el medio pasa el Metropolitano. En ese tramo del atoro la avenida tiene un carril menos.


^^
ya me parecia raro ese bus como del metropolitano en la via de evitamiento, es la av. tupac amaru


Pisco Sour said:


> Via de Evitamiento
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alonso Peña


----------



## Pisco Sour

Eoval said:


> Esa foto dice Vía de Evitamiento pero en realidad es de la Av. Túpac Amaru, a la altura de la UNI. Por el medio pasa el Metropolitano. En ese tramo del atoro la avenida tiene un carril menos.


Correcto, se trata de la Av. Tupac Amaru y la UNI


----------



## olivense1085

sebvill said:


> Que deprimente uke:


Yo se, tú quieres algo mas europeo, pero lastima es la realidad


----------



## sebvill

Pisco Sour said:


> Correcto, se trata de la Av. Tupac Amaru y la UNI


En esta segunda foto se nota que hay una intersección que genera el tráfico. No se veía bien en la primera toma.

Y bueno para variar el metropolitano que cagó varias partes de Lima quitando carriles. En esas partes debió ser subterráneo.



olivense1085 said:


> Yo se, tú quieres algo mas europeo, pero lastima es la realidad


No se si algo más europeo, pero simplemente algo más tarrajeado, pintado y ordenado.


----------



## olivense1085

sebvill said:


> En esta segunda foto se nota que hay una intersección que genera el tráfico. No se veía bien en la primera toma.
> 
> Y bueno para variar el metropolitano que cagó varias partes de Lima quitando carriles. En esas partes debió ser subterráneo.
> 
> 
> 
> No se si algo más europeo, pero simplemente algo más tarrajeado, pintado y ordenado.


Asi es la realidad en las zonas mas humildes.


----------



## lsanchezd

En algunas fotos de las zonas populosas, como que se disimula la falta de tarrajeo, debe ser por el ángulo


----------



## Die Hard

hola, aca dejo un video de Lima desde el aire. lo tomé hace casi un año. Está en full-hd.
Saludos.
youtube.com/watch?v=7VRg8XQb8-s


----------



## Jhgz17

^^Una ayudita


----------



## Indochine

Die Hard said:


> hola, aca dejo un video de Lima desde el aire. lo tomé hace casi un año. Está en full-hd.
> Saludos.
> youtube.com/watch?v=7VRg8XQb8-s


aca esta


----------



## sebvill

olivense1085 said:


> Asi es la realidad en las zonas mas humildes.


Varias de esas zonas tienen poco de humilde.


----------



## Indochine

que sea humilde o no, las panoramicas son impresionante, buen aporte


----------



## Sound.




----------



## kaMetZa

¿Qué fue? ¿Se inundó el Estadio Nacional o qué? :lol:


----------



## al_7heaven

kaMetZa said:


> ¿Qué fue? ¿Se inundó el Estadio Nacional o qué? :lol:


...pusieron una pantalla gigante y proyectaron 50 shades of Grey gratis :troll:


----------



## Oscar10

*Play-Off 2011.*


----------



## sebvill




----------



## Oscar10

*Siempre he alucinado un puente desde La punta hasta la isla San Lorenzo.*


----------



## Indochine




----------



## Indochine

Lima de noche desde el cerro san cristobal








tamaño original


----------



## al_7heaven

...horrible la foto uke:


----------



## cmonzonc

Más montada la foto, ni creatividad para montarla mejor.


----------



## Rr77

se ve que por muy barrio alejado las areas verdes de lima son muy bien conservadas, alguien sabe cuanto es el presupuesto para ello ? en dolares


----------



## Indochine

tamaño original ap de noticias


----------



## al_7heaven

...el no continuar paseo de la república ha sido uno de los grandes errores en la última década, esa zona se ve en completo abandono, y mientras tanto se tienen otras vías como Benavides completamente saturadas...


----------



## sebvill

Es un proyecto que ya esta licitado, pero parece que tambien ha sido afectado por Castañeda porque no hay ninguna noticia de algun avance... :dunno:


----------



## Indochine

lima 2016









lima 2016









lima 2016


----------



## Jhgz17

Buenas fotos........


----------



## Indochine

tamaño original ap de noticias


----------



## Indochine




----------



## A380_luis

De la semana pasada



Estas son de abril


----------



## alibiza_1014

El nuevo edificio del Banco de la Nacion, sobresale en las nuevas panoramicas de la ciudad. Y esto con solo 30 pisos, hay que imaguinarse el skyline limeño cuando finalmente se construya el complejo de San Martin o Espacio y la nueva Torre Rimac.


----------



## kaMetZa

San Miguel densificándose.

Avenida La Marina y bahía de Lima.


----------



## kaMetZa

Avenida Manuel Olguín


----------



## A380_luis

Foto de ayer

​


----------



## kaMetZa

No se ve :c


----------



## A380_luis

Qué raro yo si la veo.


----------



## Indochine

tamaño original


----------



## Legionario

se ve bien el CF, lo unico que no me gusta es que se nota todo muy pegado, creo que se debio tomar ejmplos de BS AS donde hay tantos espacios amplios y hay urbanismo recto.


----------



## Indochine

Fotos del desfile aereo y naval (agencia peruana de noticias)








tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original


----------



## Joaoleon19

Vistas desde Miraflores -28 de Julio con Reducto​


----------



## sebvill

^^ Buenas tomas


----------



## Indochine

tamaño orginal ap de noticias


----------



## lsanchezd

^^ Bravísimo. Desde que punto fue tomada la foto?


----------



## al_7heaven

^^ ...parece ser del Centro Cívico...


----------



## Indochine

tamaño original ap de noticias









tamaño original ap de noticias


----------



## elsous6

Un par de fotos de mi instagram:


Golf Los Incas, Santiago de Surco. #Lima #Surco #golf #green #building #Peru #igersperu by Juan Pablo El Sous, on Flickr


Panorámica de Surco - La Molina. #Lima #ciudad #city #Surco #Lamolina #panoramic #panoramica by Juan Pablo El Sous, on Flickr



Winter is coming (algún día). Av. Pardo, Miraflores. #Lima #Miraflores #Peru #winter #sun #street #avenue by Juan Pablo El Sous, on Flickr

:hap:


----------



## elsous6

Olvidé que tenía esta:


Panorámica del Golf Los Incas, Lima by Juan Pablo El Sous, on Flickr


----------



## skyperu34

Excelentes las panorámicas nocturnas!!!


----------



## Indochine

Esta foto es del tema de las obras de construccion de la nueva sede del Banco de la Nacion








tamaño original


----------



## Marconovoa

Que diferente y linda sería Lima si no tuviera las horribles medianeras para edificios altos. Ojalá algún día las prohiban, aún estamos a tiempo de arreglarle la cara a la ciudad.


----------



## Indochine

tamaño original


----------



## Indochine

tamaño original









tamaño original


----------



## Indochine

Lima con un dia soleado es algo extraño


----------



## Indochine

tamaño original lima 2016









tamaño original ap de noticias









tamaño original ap de noticias


----------



## Indochine

*La Punta*








tamaño original ap de noticias


----------



## Indochine

del facebook fans del metro de lima


----------



## Indochine

tamaño original ap de noticias


----------



## Indochine

Más fotos de Lima








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Esta foto es impresionante








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Victor23peru

Lo máximo Lima, San Isidro, Miraflores  pero hay que seguir tarrajeando más y más en otros distritos para que se vea cada vez mejor!


----------



## Sound.

*San Borja y Surco
























































*










Fuente


----------



## Victor23peru

Excelentes fotos!  lo maximo!


----------



## Indochine

Lima








Fuente


----------



## Victor23peru

Lo maximo la ultima foto


----------



## Indochine

Fuente proyectos en Perú


----------



## Victor23peru

Hermosas fotos!


----------



## AL_ng

desde el avión

San Miguel









Magdalena / Jesús María









Magdalena / Jesús María / San Isidro









San Isidro 









San Isidro / La Victoria









Surco / Surquillo / San Borja









Surco / Villa María









Lurín


----------



## Nicochu

Tremendas panoramicas  , son recientes porque las torres gemelas de san isidro una esta casi terminada , es interesante que tambien se muestra la parte de Gamarra .


----------



## sebvill

No hay nada que hacer, el desierto nos tiene jodidos.


----------



## Indochine

Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Ciudad del Deporte en Ventanilla








Fuente
Fotazo, impresionante los cerros a los lados


----------



## Nicochu

Que envidia , imaginar que antes Ventanilla era Puente Piedra y ahora está mucho mejor ventanilla , con los cerros limpios y sin tocar , con calles ordenadas y parques bonitos , los envidio sorry


----------



## sebvill

A mi tambien me habian comentado eso. Que Ventanilla esta bastante ordenado comparado al cono norte.


----------



## Indochine

Lima - 1 de enero 2021








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Marvey21

Buenas fotos.


----------



## sebvill

Que cosa tan fea las invasiones en cada cerro pelado de la ciudad


----------



## Prado

Linda Metrópole! Saudações aos irmãos peruanos. Abraços.


----------



## Marvey21

Se han dado cuenta que Lima tiene muchos parques?, inclusive en los distritos considerados como conos. Faltaría poner arboles en las calles. Que en Gamarra no sean tan frescos y tarrajeen sus paredes.


----------



## AL_ng

Centro Financiero




















fotos propias.


----------



## Indochine

Renzo__7 said:


> Nunca habia visto una foto de la costa donde salga VMT. Sera retocada la foto? VMT no está tan cerca para que salga asi de nitida, ni los cerros son tal altos. Se ve rara.


No creo sea retocada, fotos parecidas se ven páginas atrás, en verano es cuando se muestra con más esplendor la ciudad, a mí me gustan esas panorámicas donde se ve el mar, el acantilado y las cumbres de fondo


----------



## AL_ng

foto completa


----------



## aqpboy45

Alejandro Veliz said:


> Miraflores y VMT...
> View attachment 2523369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook


wow


----------



## McVier

Me parecieron interesantes estas panorámicas del Rimac.


----------



## McVier

A raíz de lo del desastre ecológico con el derrame de petróleo en Ventanilla, el Ministerio del Ambiente ha tomado fotos interesantes. Comparto esto que me parece aberrante por como se han extendido las invasiones hasta en lugares imposibles, un poco más y alguien pone su casucha encima de las rocas del acantilado. Impresionante.










Fuente: Cuenta oficial de Twitter del Ministerio del Ambiente del Perú

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483566886935834624


----------



## rafo18

Alejandro Veliz said:


> Miraflores y VMT...
> View attachment 2523369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook



Bella sintesis de Lima. la foto es muy buena.


----------



## Emilio1955

Fuente


----------



## Nicochu

En los conos esto de las invasiones es peor , no para y no creo que pare , hay una invasión que desde google maps se ve que viene desde laderas de Chillón y ya ahora se ve desde la avenida San Remo , ni que hablar de las lomas de Carabayllo y Zapallal , me harta aun mas que las munis distritales digan que estan en contra del tráfico de terrenos como la de Puente Piedra y no hagan nada .


----------



## Sound.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CY69XL-hXVT/


----------



## Indochine

Que tragedia, los humanos una vez más destruyendo el medio ambiente


----------



## Libidito

Wowww que tal foto!



Emilio1955 said:


> View attachment 2654226
> 
> Fuente


----------



## sebvill

McVier said:


> A raíz de lo del desastre ecológico con el derrame de petróleo en Ventanilla, el Ministerio del Ambiente ha tomado fotos interesantes. Comparto esto que me parece aberrante por como se han extendido las invasiones hasta en lugares imposibles, un poco más y alguien pone su casucha encima de las rocas del acantilado. Impresionante.
> 
> View attachment 2653293
> 
> 
> Fuente: Cuenta oficial de Twitter del Ministerio del Ambiente del Perú
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483566886935834624


Esas invasiones las puedes ver llegando en avion al aeropuerto también. Es un desastre Lima. Da vergüenza lo miserable que es.


----------



## Indochine

sebvill said:


> Esas invasiones las puedes ver llegando en avion al aeropuerto también. Es un desastre Lima. Da vergüenza lo miserable que es.


Las autoridades son los responsables de ese desastre


----------



## McVier

Una panorámica de Lima de noche desde el último piso del Marriot de Miraflores. Foto de mi autoría.


----------



## tacall

Las dos limas... Lima la moderna y desarrollada, Lima la pobre y austera.


----------



## McVier

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489977839873142793


----------



## DiegoVega

Estuve por el golf y saque el drone un rato


----------



## DiegoVega




----------



## sebvill

La informalidad en una foto : Gamarra + El Agustino


----------



## DiegoVega

Panoramicas que tome con mi drone.


----------



## Indochine

impresionantes fotos, que linda lima con sus contrastes de zona plana y estribaciones, la isla, el metro, infraestructura deportiva, etc

















fuente


----------



## Limeñito

Lima desde lo alto del hotel Iberostar Collection en Miraflores; en el piso 18 está el restaurante 27 Tapas; parece que se han puesto de moda los restaurantes con vista panorámica, o quizás yo recién me entero.


Hacia el mar: el Marriott, el acantilado, el puente Villena y el club Terrazas. Sol y a la vez neblina












































En dirección opuesta: San Isidro y al fondo, el cerro San Jerónimo hacia el lado de SJL (756msnm).


----------



## Indochine

Limeñito said:


> En dirección opuesta: San Isidro y al fondo, el cerro San Jerónimo hacia el lado de SJL (756msnm).


el Cerro San Jeronimo es imponente se ve de muchos puntos de Lima, también su cumbre hace frontera de Independencia y San Juan de Lurigancho


----------



## Limeñito

Sí; tenía ganas de ir con la gente del instituto cultural Ruricancho; tengo entendido que hay ruinas preíncas en la cima. También hay un grupo llamado Haz Tu Mundo Verde que entre otras cosas organizaba excursiones y trabajaba en concientización y preservación. Les perdí el rastro con la pandemia; voy a contactarlos.

Tienes razón; se ve imponente. Es mucho más alto que el San Cristóbal.


----------



## DiegoVega

el skyline emergente de Barranco








fuente: Log into Facebook


----------



## pl0p3r

Encontré este vídeo en drone muy bonito sobre la Vía Expresa:






Créditos al autor.


----------



## DiegoVega

metropolis 🤩🤩🤩🤩. Foto mia


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Es la iglesia del Pilar, Diego?


----------



## DiegoVega

Dimas de Porres said:


> Es la iglesia del Pilar, Diego?


si


----------



## Indochine

fuente


----------



## DiegoVega

Fotos que tome con mi drone hoy


----------



## Limeñito

Desde el Real Plaza Salaverry


----------



## DiegoVega

Tome unas panoramicas hoy


----------



## Indochine

fuente


----------



## DiegoVega

Magdalena. Foto que tome desde el piso 13


----------



## McVier

Encontre este video que está genial


----------



## DiegoVega

ciudad de las gruas. Foto propia


----------



## DiegoVega

Tome unas panoramicas cerca del BBVA.





















Cuando Audacity termine se vera bien desde este angulo


----------



## Indochine

que lindas fotos, el cielo nublado es maravilloso


----------



## pl0p3r

Cómo se verá la zona financiera ahora en las noches de invierno.


----------



## Limeñito

Desde un piso 15 en Magdalena del Mar


----------



## Legionario

Link


----------



## Santiago Andres

algunas fotos que tome.


----------



## DiegoVega

Magdalena.







Foto que tome hoy que salio sol


----------



## Foenix31

*CALLAO*
_Fotos de mi autoría._


----------



## DiegoVega

El skyline de la victoria con audacity en construcion atras de tempo. Faltan las 2 torres de 28p de elant a la izquierda de tempo y escala de 32p. El admin de lima ciudad moderna, un amigo, me dijo que abril grupo imobiliario va a lanzar otra de 35 pisos pronto. Foto propia


----------



## DiegoVega

Hoy tome unas panoramicas por el centro financiero y medi la torre scotiabank de 20 pisos. me salio 91m.




























lo curioso es que medi el bbva y me salio 142m y no 137m. Creia que 137m era su altura oficial pero al parecer es un poco mas alta.


----------



## cfh98

Otras más en general
Fotos propias


----------



## Indochine

otra panorámica de Lima








fuente


----------



## DiegoVega

Droneando por jesus maria. Algunas fotos que tome


----------



## cfh98

Increíble Jesús Maria, ojalá no se hubiesen tumbado tantas casonas históricas y los diseños fueran mejores


----------



## cfh98

Fotos desde Miraflores
Fotos propias

Vista hacia San Isidro



















Vista hacia el Centro Financiero










Vista hacia Magdalena - JM - San Miguel


----------



## Libidito

Las fotos de Jesús María están increíbles.


----------



## cfh98

Vistas en San Isidro
Fotos Propias


----------



## arquimario88

DiegoVega said:


> Droneando por jesus maria. Algunas fotos que tome
> View attachment 3872124
> View attachment 3872125
> View attachment 3872126
> View attachment 3872127
> View attachment 3872128
> View attachment 3872129
> View attachment 3872130


Parece ciudad asiática.


----------



## Indochine

mas panorámicas de Lima








fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente


----------



## The_crema

Lima desde el patio de comidas del Real Plaza Salaverry.

Fotos propias.


----------



## Indochine

Universidad Nacional de Ingeniería 








fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

siguiente pagina


----------



## Indochine

Lomas del imponente cerro San Jeronimo que hace frontera a Independencia, Rimac y San Juan de Lurigancho
vemos el metro de la UNI, la av Tupac Amaru








fuente


----------



## Nicochu

Yo se que el tema de las invasiones está bien quemado casi igual que el de la medianeras , pero como no se puede hacer nada , a disfrutar nomás de lo que queda , pienso que lima a sido bendecida por su geografía con sus imponentes cerros que en invierno se llenan de verdor en la estación mas gris de la ciudad , a diferencia de esas ciudades gringas planas y aburridas en donde no hay nada que ver además de vacas :v


----------



## kaMetZa

cfh98 said:


> Increíble Jesús Maria, ojalá no se hubiesen tumbado tantas casonas históricas y los diseños fueran mejores


La parte superior en todas las fotos es Lince.


----------



## Live Air

Nicochu said:


> Yo se que el tema de las invasiones está bien quemado casi igual que el de la medianeras , pero como no se puede hacer nada , a disfrutar nomás de lo que queda , pienso que lima a sido bendecida por su geografía con sus imponentes cerros que en invierno se llenan de verdor en la estación mas gris de la ciudad , a diferencia de esas ciudades gringas planas y aburridas en donde no hay nada que ver además de vacas :v


Si Lima fuera bendecida al menos llovería con intensidad y existiera mas verdor y dejaría limpia las calles, cosa que pasa en esas ciudades gringas planas y aburridas.


----------



## al_7heaven

Live Air said:


> Si Lima fuera bendecida al menos llovería con intensidad y existiera mas verdor y dejaría limpia las calles, cosa que pasa en esas ciudades gringas planas y aburridas.


...la lluvia no limpia las calles, las ciudades tropicales de nuestros países vecinos lo confirman 🤭


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Así es, Al... Vivo en una ciudad húmeda, y lo único que el agua hace es que el polvo en el ambiente decante, pero si no hay mantenimiento en las calles, se forma barro, se junta en los desagües el acumulado de basura tirada... Sin conducta no hay ciudad limpia.


----------



## Live Air

al_7heaven said:


> ...la lluvia no limpia las calles, las ciudades tropicales de nuestros países vecinos lo confirman 🤭


Tampoco esperes una hidrolavadora pss XD


----------



## al_7heaven

Live Air said:


> Tampoco esperes una hidrolavadora pss XD


…cuánto más fuerte llueve más sucias quedan las ciudades 🤠


----------



## Live Air

al_7heaven said:


> …cuánto más fuerte llueve más sucias quedan las ciudades 🤠


Si por eso la lagrima que cae en Lima es perfecta


----------



## DiegoVega

Foto propia del skyline de lince y atras San Isidro


----------



## rafo18

Skyline medianero xD


----------



## Limeñito

Desde mi barrio en El Agustino, el 25/12 a las 00:00 horas:

- Zona llana (Urb. La Corporación)

















- El sector de Catalina Huanca 

























- El cerro San Cristóbal, entre el Rímac y San Juan de Lurigancho, a lo lejos


----------



## Nicochu

Omai , yo también quiero presentar panorámicas desde mai haus en puente piedra :v

Mirando hacia comas , incendio en fabrica de plásticos 









Mirando hacia los cerros que nos separan de ventanilla , con la panza de burro acercándose:









Cuando la panza de burro ya llegó :v









Mirando hacia comas y carabayllo :









Hacia los cerros con atardecer:









fotos propias xd


----------



## Limeñito

Bonito atardecer de la última imagen y qué horror lo del incendio. Los bomberos y la gente deben estar alertas sobre todo en estas fechas.

No sé si califiquen como panorámicas, pero acá hay imágenes desde la azotea de una casa de cuatro pisos en Ate, donde también vivo. Es la Urb. Javier Prado, que para taxi y delivery funciona como Salamanca, al igual que las demás urbanizaciones que rodean a Salamanca. Al fondo, la torre del Banco de la Nación, en San Borja.

6 de diciembre









20 de diciembre

















22 de diciembre


----------



## DiegoVega

Algunas panoramicas que tome hoy


----------



## Libidito

Excelentes las ultimas tomas!


----------



## Indochine

excelentes fotos, Lima es tan diversa, no es plana, no aburre, tiene colinas, peñascos, promontorios, acantilados, cerros, valles, bahia, islas, islotes, rios, riachuelos... etc..

*Coliseo Amauta *(donde se presento Indochine, Soda Stereo, Los Abuelos de la Nada, GIT, etc... grabaciones de Nubeluz, Natacha, sede del Mundial de voley, Miss Univerrso, etc...)*







*
fuente









fuente









fuente


----------



## Libidito

Lo van a remodelar imagino no?


----------



## Indochine

Libidito said:


> Lo van a remodelar imagino no?


Asi es. Proyecto de mantenimiento,remodelación y reforzamiento del iconico COLISEO AMAUTA, ubicado en Lima. Proyecto realizado por el Grupo ARSMA SAC. Presentación videografica a cargo de @3Delevazion


----------

